# Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Light)



## Endeavour (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Folks,

For the past few months I’ve been working on getting a light built around the CR2 battery manufactured. It’s based very highly off of the original CR2II built by tvodrd with some changes for what is, in the opinion of myself and the others involved in this project, for the better.

I’ve had the final design done for some time now, have made plastic prototypes for test fitting, and am currently awaiting metal prototypes which I expect to receive in the coming weeks.

Currently I’ve got some 3D renderings for you to take a look at, as well as details on the light. I should have some pictures and lux readings of completed, working prototypes in the coming weeks.

The light will sport a custom designed, very efficient boost converter that’s around 95% efficient, which will drive either a Luxeon I or III LED at 350mA to provide plenty of light and over an hour’s worth of regulated battery life. It will have an ultra clear lens (99% light transmittance) in the bezel, and will be fully waterproof. The light will also have a newly designed 2-stage switch that has been specially designed to work well in its application (no over-stressed Molex connectors). In addition to this, the light is, like it’s predecessor, just shy of 2.25” long and ¾” wide, will be hard anodized black, and, of course, run off a single CR2 battery.

*EDIT: 12/30/04*

























(Thanks to Wayne Yamaguchi for hosting the pictures while my host is down)

These are not the final prototypes - the next ones which I'm expecting soon will have all the corrections to reflect the renders a little more. The HA will be a little thicker (not noticably, but it will make a difference in performance of the coating), dyed black, the bands will be knurled, as will the head, and a few other small things. They also plated the entire center section with the same coating as the reflector, but I kind of like that. Copper tends to tarnish over time, and the plating will prevent that from happening. Silver on black looks nice, too, methinks.

They made the bezel wrong with these pseudo-scallops on it, and I'm not sure if I like it or not. Remnants of an old design that I guess they accidentally included. What do you all thing about it? I'll get some better pictures of it later on when there's more light outside.

I will be submitting the corrections to the shop tomorrow morning, and I'll be having the prototype boards done soon to test out these lights. I'll keep you all posted with progress.

----------------

Without further adieu, here are the renders of the CR2 ‘Ion’:


























New pictures posted 12/22/04. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Any questions, comments, suggestions, etc. appreciated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

10/25/04
Merry Christmas folks, I hope you all have had a good holiday.

I've got a few updates to add here on the first post so the masses don't have to search through the entire thread to find some of this stuff.

First off, a few more pictures:




Two prototypes with different head variations





1xCR2 Battery Pack





1xCR2 Battery Pack and a 2xCR2 pack for testing.

Those pictures are of plastic CR2 Ion prototypes I took some time ago - I thought you all might be interested in seeing something besides renders. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I just ran the numbers again, and assuming everything does as planned, the ballpark price range of the light will be anywhere from 100-150 dollars, with all the features mentioned earlier included. I don't expect move outside those limits.

Addressing the concerns of some individuals on the price: Quality is important, of course. The purpose of prototyping is to avoid and correct any problems that may arise before a production run is done. The problems encountered in other lights have been noted and addressed in the design of the Ion, and if there are any problems before production I will do my best to make sure they're caught and corrected during testing. 

My purpose in undertaking this project is to provide an effective, high quality tool with many features for a reasonable price - anything less than what meets my expectations will be rejected and corrected before production begins.

And here is the current list of signed up individuals. More than anything this is a list for me to estimate how many lights I will end up having to make. I will likely set up an automated ordering system to handle everyone for ease of transaction. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif If you're interested, please post and let me know.
1.	FRANKVZ
2.	bwaites
3.	gregw
4.	gregw
5.	powernoodle
6.	Catman10
7.	greenlight
8.	MR Bulk
9.	TwoGun
10.	Hookd_On_Photons
11.	Hookd_On_Photons
12.	cue003
13.	cue003
14.	cue003
15.	JimH
16.	Amorphous
17.	Amorphous
18.	cy
19.	scuba
20.	mut
21.	mut
22.	MY
23.	Fitz
24.	TACTICAL WAREHOUSE
25.	kevindick
26.	flashlight
27.	paulr
28.	BVH
29.	pokkuhlag
30.	Klaus
31.	Prolepsis
32.	Prolepsis
33.	Prolepsis
34.	this_is_nascar
35.	this_is_nascar
36.	this_is_nascar
37.	BC0311
38.	d'mo
39.	xochi
40.	marcspar
41.	sebast
42.	sebast
43.	GJW
44.	PEU
45.	LazerBurnz
46.	lymph
47.	kj
48.	kj
49.	kj
50.	kj
51.	FrenchyLed
52.	sithjedi333
53.	sithjedi333
54.	sithjedi333
55.	sithjedi333
56.	sithjedi333
57.	sithjedi333
58.	sithjedi333
59.	LEDmodMan
60.	wisti
61.	Kiessling
62.	mvnsnd
63.	mvnsnd
64.	mvnsnd
65.	scrappy
66.	Zman
67.	Sengoku1986
68.	HgRyu
69.	srue
70.	rp42995
71.	RH
72.	RH
73.	Billson
74.	McShawn
75.	Geheim
76.	Sonic
77.	ICUDoc
78.	LightChucker
79.	akula88
80.	PeterB
81.	PeterB
82.	Mister T
83.	beam_me_up
84.	Takifugu
85.	Takifugu
86.	sylvestor
87.	Ny0ng1
88.	coyote
89.	coyote
90.	residue
91.	phoneguy
92.	phoneguy
93.	Doc
94.	83Venture
95.	JWS
96.	anch
97.	LifeNRA
98.	4sevens
99.	4sevens
100.	rikvee
101.	rikvee
102.	loalight
103.	DavidR
104.	evanlocc
105.	fleshlite
106.	fleshlite
107.	PocketBeam
108.	Hoghead
109.	StoneDog
110.	kitelights
111.	Matt_USAF
112.	koala
113.	jdriller
114.	rp42995
115.	Lmtfi
116.	dbrad
117.	Finbar
118.	Luxbright
119.	rodbolt
120.	Mrd 74
121.	b2p
122.	b2p
123.	flownosaj
124.	flownosaj
125.	Marty Weiner
126.	Justintoxicated
127.	greenLED
128.	Cones
129.	Cones
130.	StanTeate
131.	ronson5
132.	karlthev
133.	karlthev
134.	teststrips
135.	daloosh
136.	Luff
137.	Braddah_Bill
138.	GADGETOMETRY
139.	GADGETOMETRY
140.	GADGETOMETRY
141.	qballxx
142.	analogguy
143.	analogguy
144.	Rudi
145.	Rudi
146.	BugOutGear USA
147.	BugOutGear USA
148.	Mac
149.	Mac
150.	Justone
151.	Justone
152.	ledhead
153.	TOP
154.	jhung
155.	CPFMan
156.	rick258
157.	diggdug13
158.	nyanmaru
159.	MicroE
160.	Wong
161.	jeffb
162.	nekomane
163.	javafool
164.	javafool
165.	Raindrop
166.	Raindrop
167.	Raindrop
168.	Litfuse
169.	Litfuse
170.	ensig
171.	kiu
172.	kakster
173.	kakster
174.	Gpilot
175.	htn740
176.	Lucien
177.	jordan13195
178.	KenHK
179.	indenial
180.	McShawn
181.	arewethereyetdad
182.	SDS
183.	SDS
184.	Hallis
185.	alauda
186.	icarus
187.	icarus
188.	V8TOYTRUCK
189.	Dr Joe
190.	yaesumofo
191.	yaesumofo
192.	Illuminum
193.	PEU
194.	pyro
195.	sygzy
196.	Codeman
197.	ROK
198.	shiftd
199.	Inukai
200.	Inukai
201.	MI
202.	MI
203.	MI
204.	MI
205.	MI
206.	MI
207.	MI
208.	MI
209.	mullytron
210.	CromagNet
211.	DanDrop
212.	DanDrop
213.	FlyUSArmy
214.	Ralf
215.	Carpe Diem
216.	Carpe Diem
217.	Carpe Diem
218.	Carpe Diem
219.	mikeskim
220.	twentysixtwo
221.	NetMage
222.	StarEye
223.	christrose
224.	BuddTX
225.	ramptapult
226.	ramptapult
227.	haralambos
228.	haralambos


Thank you everyone for your interest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please do not hesitate to ask here in the thread, or via PM. I will keep you all updated on the status of the project to the best of my ability.

Take care.

-Enrique


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I have a comment. I WANT ONE!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## oldeng95 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

wheres the pic


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Definately smells of tvodrd's design. Looks very nice!


----------



## bwaites (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

This may be my dream light!!

Cost?

Bill


----------



## gregw (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Looks great! I'm in for at least one!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I've been keeping any eye on the Katokichi Ichishiki group buy, and it has me wanting a CR2 light. Smaller and brighter is what we are all after.

But the Ichishiki's $248.50 price is a bummer. If you can produce a quality light for half that, you'll sell plenty.

I'll take one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

best regards


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Sounds Great! I'm in for one.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Queue up please!
--------------------
Free E.T.!


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Okay okay, so where do _*I*_ stand (in line, that is)??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Very cool! Me wants!


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif It's definitely got some tvodrd DNA... Very, very intriguing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Man... just when I'd made up my mind to collect the parts to build a Fire~Fly from the Sandwich Shoppe!

Must... resist... urge... to... purchase... another... flashlight... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Ahhh, what the heck. I'll take one. Just tell me when and where to send Paypal...


----------



## cue003 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I am in for 2.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Okay okay, so where do _*I*_ stand (in line, that is)??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
_There's_ an oblique left-handed compliment if there ever were one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JimH (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If it's a 3 watt, put me on the list - depending on price of course.


----------



## Amorphous (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hummm.. Sagacious.

Can someone hold my spot while I'll go to the bank for a loan.. I want at least 2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## cy (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Looks great!! in line


----------



## scuba (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

In line as well...


----------



## mut (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Looks good. I'm in for one.

mut


----------



## MY (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

OK, I am in line. Hopefully, the price will be similar to the Firefly rather than to other custom CR2s.

Regards


----------



## Fitz (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I must have one! Where's the sign-up list? If this is it,I'll post my claim here and now.


----------



## Fitz (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Double post- I got too excited!


----------



## TACTICAL WAREHOUSE (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif That is one nice looking light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Dan


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

one for neg?

neg


----------



## kevindick (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm totally in.


----------



## jtice (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Guys, Endeavour is gonna be gone for a few days, and ask if I would chime in when needed...

I dont think this is considered a signup thread, there is no list or anything yet.
As he stated, things are still comming together, and there is still much to do. But its progressing.

There is no Price or time frame set as of yet.


----------



## flashlight (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Amorphous said:*
Hummm.. Sagacious.

Can someone hold my spot while I'll go to the bank for a loan.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hold one for me while I go to the bank to er, rob it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Qn. Will it work with a Li-On CR2?


----------



## paulr (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Wow! Yes I'm interested, and want one, finances permitting. I expect it will cost quite a bit more than a Firefly. I'll live. The FF was a nice light but it cut some corners for economic reasons. Tvodrd's lights are pure perfection.


----------



## BVH (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

This line has gotten long awfully fast! Whatever they're buying, I better line up behind that last guy in line right now! Me in.


----------



## flashlight (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*BVH said:*
This line has gotten long awfully fast! Whatever they're buying, I better line up behind that last guy in line right now! Me in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

BVH, that's very typical Singaporean behaviour here you know. Whenever there's a line (especially if it's for good food or freebies) people will just jump in the queue _first_ without even knowing what the heck it's for _then_ ask 'Er, excuse me ah, what are you queueing for hah?' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Well there's a saying that 'If there's a queue, it must be something good' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Count me in for one. I'm very interested /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Of course if the price isn't the famous 248.50$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif 

If I remembered correctly, the Ion does not support 3.7V Li-ion. But with 2 stage switch and 95% efficiency, who needs that anyway? Please correct me if I'm wrong
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

What was THIS queue for again ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Wow, looks nice. I know this isn't the sign-up thread, but I'm in too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Awesome. Sign me up for a couple.


----------



## BC0311 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Put me down for one (1)!

Britt


----------



## d'mo (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

In in...


----------



## xochi (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm interested


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavour will be somewhat surprised when he returns and has 50 orders for a light that hasn't been manufactured and isn't yet for sale. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

best regards


----------



## marcspar (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Me too (or 112th......)

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## sebast (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## GJW (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I vote 3W


----------



## PEU (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Congrats Enrique!!

I told you this before: its a very nice light! 


Pablo


----------



## InFlux (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Me Too! Me Too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lymph (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Cool! I'm interested, depending on price.


----------



## kj (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Wow! I'm in. I have CR2II and it's my EDC. I always think I need spares /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BTW, what optic/reflector are you going to use?


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique, my name is FrenchyLed, so I want one CR2 Ion for sure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## sithjedi333 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'll take a couple depending on price.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Count me in!!! If this is anything like Larry's CR2 lights, you'll have an instant hit on your hands! Are you going to use a reflector or optic?

Also, if you're in the DFW area, PM me and we can discuss machining. I can refer you to some of the best shops around unless you already have one lined up.


----------



## Wisti (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif


----------



## jtice (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Right now, the design has a builtin reflector, much like the Arc4.

A shop is in the process of making a proto.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I am interested in one or two ...
bernhard


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hey folks,

I'll answer questions as soon as I can while I'm out.

Reflector/Optic: I'm using a custom built-in reflector. It's not really like the Arc aside from it being built it, since this one actually has a reflective coating on it and not just bare metal.

Price: It's not set in stone yet, so I haven't mentioned it. I will say that if everything works out the way it has been, it will be affordable to the average CPFer, and definitely no where near the price of the itchishiki.

Here's a bit of food for thought for you all: Would you like to see this light with a Luxeon I or III at 350mA, or a Lux III at 500mA? I personally am leaning towards 350mA to have a longer runtime.

I'm glad to see there's still interest in this light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mvnsnd (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavour,

due to the fact that it will be two stage, I prefer the higher output of the 500mA circuit. Then I can lower the output when needed.


Oh yeah, put me on the list for some will ya!

--
Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If it is a two stage, 500mA on high would be great with 200-300, or even less low.

Bill


----------



## Fitz (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Lux III at 500mA for a two stage. I'd like around 250-300 on low for normal use and 500 for the blast of light when needed.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Lux III at 500ma hi and 200-300 for low. Frank


----------



## Amorphous (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Back from the bank.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif

Concurred with Fitz.
1/2 amp for wowfactor, and utilizing 250-300mA on low for normal.


----------



## lymph (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500ma on high


----------



## scrappy (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I would definitely buy one of these


----------



## Zman (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'd be in for one depending on price. I would ask for a low in the 50-100ma to stretch runtime, high 350 is fine with me.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

350 ... because of the heat ... and runtime .... and a really low low.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500mA with a 2-stage switch sounds good to me as well.

Also, Jtice mentioned earlier that this isn't really an official sign up list: True. However, though a sign up list will come later, I would like to see how much interest there is and get an idea of how many should end up being produced, so if you're interested, please do post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## BVH (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'd like the Lux III at 500mA and around 300 on low. I'm thinking I'd like two of these.

Are there different capacities of CR2 LiON rechargeables out there? What's a good charger for them? Go with protected cells or charger with protective circuits?


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Im in for atleast 1 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wisti (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500mA and 50mA on low .


----------



## HgRyu (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for one.
I think there is no big difference between 500ma and 350ma. So, Lux III at 350ma (to avoid heat) hi and 100-150(not to deem) for low would be great.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I like very small, very bright lights. However, I don't expect a keychain light to be retina-scorching bright. A keychain light should be bright enough to be utilitarian, and have ample runtime to be used for emergency/survival situations.

I don't think there will be much difference in brightness between 350 mA and 500 mA. For the reasons previously stated, I would prefer a little less brightness in return for better runtime. So I'll vote 350 high, around 100 low.

FYI, the following thread has some runtime plots for a Fire~Fly II running on a CR2. A NexGen 500 drops out of regulation at a bit under an hour. If the Ion's boost circuit is indeed about 95% efficient, that would be comparable to the NexGen's stated efficiency.
Run-Time Plot - Fire~Fly II-CR2  

Here is a boatload of information about the LarryLight 2, by kj, including runtime plots (The MadMax Lite used by the CR2II has a stated efficiency of about 82%.):

kj's Flashlight Gallery - CR2II by tvodrd 

For comparison, here is kj's review of the Katokichi Ichishiki, which might give some idea of how the Ion would perform at 350.

kj's Flashlight Gallery - Ichishiki


----------



## gregw (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
500mA with a 2-stage switch sounds good to me as well.

Also, Jtice mentioned earlier that this isn't really an official sign up list: True. However, though a sign up list will come later, I would like to see how much interest there is and get an idea of how many should end up being produced, so if you're interested, please do post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think you'll have any problems with interest on this one, as long as the price is less than the Arc Mania Special Edition Ichishiki CR2.. I've been waiting for an affordable CR2 flashlight for a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## inluxication (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Looks great. I'd be in for the right price, but for me that'd be less than $100, which may not be realistic.

I'm with Zman, Kiessling, and a few others: 350mA high and a really low low. Efficiency of LEDs goes down as power goes up, and 350 and 500 won't look all that different anyway, so save the juice. Low low partly for power savings, partly because often more light is worse; it just blinds you. Not to go all downmarket on you here, but what I want from low is something like a Dorcy AAA's brightness.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Lux-III @ 350mA.


----------



## Fitz (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I think that the only way to do this is to make two versions

1) 500mA high/ 200mA low

2) 350mA high/ 100mA low

This way you could please almost half of the people that want one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## paulr (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

350 high, 20 low.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fitz said:*
I think that the only way to do this is to make two versions...

This way you could please almost half of the people that want one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds OK... as long as one version isn't "red" and the other "blue". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif 

Any chance of offering a swappable sandwich so users can have a choice of output, or possibly upgrade as Luxeons evolve? The original CR2 used some sort of modified MadMax convertor. Maybe you could collaborate with Wayne?


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

20? Will a luxeon even light up a 20mA? I've never tried it _that_ low. I'll do some tests using the driver both at 350mA, 500mA, and a Luxeon I and III and various resistances on the two-stage switch to get an idea of the differences in currents when everything is done.

I don't expect to have time to visit here for the next few days, I'll answer any other questions when I get back.

Take care folks, happy holidays.

-Enrique


----------



## srue (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm very interested, depending on price.

What's the official word on Li-ion support? Will it accept a 4.2V input? That would be a VERY attractive feature to me.

I vote to make it as bright as possible - 700mA would be nice, 100mA on low.

-Stuart


----------



## rp42995 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for one


----------



## RH (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hi Enrique,

You know I'm interested! Congrats on getting this far. I'm in for 1 or 2.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Billson (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Very interested as well.


----------



## McShawn (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Sounds like a great light. Hopefully priced lower than the last CR2 I wanted. I like the idea of a CR2 powered light.


----------



## MY (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500 on hi and 200 on low.

Regards.


----------



## Geheim (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

For the purpose of measuring interest in this light, I will buy one. 

I like the the idea of a LUX3 @350-400ma on high with the option of a lower setting via a two stage switch. Output on low should match a Infinity Ultra give or take, IMO. 

Chad


----------



## paulr (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Luxeons should light up fine at far below 20 mA. 20 mA should give output a little lower than an Infinity Ultra but higher than a classic Infinity.


----------



## Sonic (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

lux3 @ 500mA(high) for me. I'll take one of those if priced reasonably.


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Looks Great!

I would like one please!!
When when when when when?????


----------



## LightChucker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I love this form factor, so I am at least very "interested". Just like others here, price is important. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Chuck


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I would go for Lux III on 350 ma high and 50 ma low (Brighter than Arc AAA please) 350 ma will give us more runtime without much noticeable brightnes drop, since our eyes are not linear sensitive. (log sensitive IIRC)


----------



## mut (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I would like 500mA on high and around 100mA or less on low. 

mut


----------



## akula88 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500 high / 100 low. Depending on the final price too.


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

neg is in for one hopefully, i reckon 400ma high 120ma ish low

neg


----------



## PeterB (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm definitely interested. Probably 2.


----------



## Mister T (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500mA for such a small light will heat it up quickly. I'd definitely want 380mA.


----------



## beam_me_up (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hello....I vote for 750ma /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Takifugu (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for a couple. I vote for around 400mA on high.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I vote for 480mA high, 200mA low.


----------



## paulr (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

200 mA is WAY too much for low. The popular UK 4AA eLED runs at 250 mA with some nondescript side emitter that UK buys in huge quantity. With a carefully selected high-dome that I presume the Ion will have, 200 mA will be brighter than the UK eLED. A good Luxeon of today is probably more efficient than the 5mm Nichia or whatever CMG used in the Infinity Ultra. So 50 mA is about the most that make sense for low beam in the Ion. It would probably be pushing 2x as bright as an Ultra. I still vote for 20 mA.

500 mA is probably also too much for high beam. The Ion is a smaller light than the Firefly and the Firefly gets pretty hot at 650 mA even with that copper slug. The Firefly really needs to be tightly handheld to carry the heat away. Since the Ion (like the FF2) will have tail-standing capability, I'd want it to be able to run in candle mode in free air without getting too hot. So 350 mA may already be too much. Remember the Arc LSH-P ran at 325 mA with a P or Q flux Luxeon and was considered the ultimate small EDC light around here for a while. Today's good Luxeons are more like the equivalent or R or S flux at 325 mA. So even at 325 mA, the Ion should pretty well outshine the LSH-P.


----------



## sylvestor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavor:

I'd like the 500mA / 200mA version. 

thanks,

sylvestor


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

interested /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif depending on price
vote for 350ish hi and 50-100 low


----------



## coyote (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

i've always wanted a LLCR2II so of course, i'll take a couple.

and please please please consider an aluminum heatsink to cut weight to the absolute minimum. (this works in my FF2CR2 & BB400 with no problems)

i like the idea of a lux3 running at 350 on high and a 5-10 hours of runtime on low (between 25-50?).


----------



## residue (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

i'm in


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
500mA with a 2-stage switch sounds good to me as well.

[/ QUOTE ][/b][/i]

500mA sounds good to me too. Why go lower? Heat and runtime are a factor, sure, but the biggest factor IMO is the ability to make someone yell "Sweet Mother of Pearl!" when they see how much light comes out of that little thing. I want to make the chicks swoon and the men jealous. There are plenty of dim lights out there already, and if I want runtime I'll whip out an Arc AA. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*Also, Jtice mentioned earlier that this isn't really an official sign up list. 

[/ QUOTE ]*

Yeah, but how about giving the folks on this thread priority when the time comes? And in the order that we posted? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

best regards


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Count me in for two.


----------



## Mister T (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*
500mA sounds good to me too. Why go lower?

[/ QUOTE ]
Because the light should be useful and it's bright enough even at 380mA.

[ QUOTE ]
Heat and runtime are a factor, sure, but the biggest factor IMO is the ability to make someone yell "Sweet Mother of Pearl!" when they see how much light comes out of that little thing. I want to make the chicks swoon and the men jealous.

[/ QUOTE ]
Do you really need more than a Longbow Mirca/Surefire L1/E1e+(old)KL1 to impress people who are not into flashlights? And I don't think anyone would be unimpressed with the light output of such a small light even when it's driven at 380mA only.
Obviously we need one version with something like 350mA and one with 700mA. If I would have the money, I'd probably buy one of both too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

[ QUOTE ]
There are plenty of dim lights out there already, and if I want runtime I'll whip out an Arc AA.

[/ QUOTE ]
Why carry two lights if you can have one with both features? And what do you mean by "plenty of dim lights"? Just take any good 1W Luxeon light and compare it with a Mini Mag. If you ask 10 people at least 9 would think that it is the best and brightest flashlight one could buy.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mister T said:*_ it's bright enough . . . why carry two lights . . . .

[/ QUOTE ][/b]_

I think you're the first person ever to utter those sad, sad words here at CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

best regards


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavor, it looks like you're either going to have to offer swappable sandwiches or else figure out how to cram a THREE-stage switch into an Ion. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Count me in for one of these little gems! Doc


----------



## 83Venture (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

One - Depending on price & light/runtimes.


----------



## Mister T (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*
I think you're the first person every to utter those sad, sad words here at CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, probably im not enough flashaholic yet (fortunately /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif). 
To my defence I have to say that my comment about the brightness only relates to this specific light and I usually attach more importance to the practical aspects of a light, instead of wow factor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JWS (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Count me in for one


----------



## anch (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I don't want one....I need one

If you build it, we will come

anch


----------



## LifeNRA (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I would love to have one. Have always wanted a CR2 carry light. But like others have stated it depends very much on the price.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*mut said:*
I would like 500mA on high and around 100mA or less on low. 

mut 

[/ QUOTE ]

I vote the same 500mah high, 100mah low.
On low, 100mah will give a nice runtime.

Remember, 4:1 ratio is to the eye about twice the diff.


----------



## rikvee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for a couple...

just a little brighter than a 3x5mm led would be enough for me...
a nice white tint and rechargeable battery option would top it of nicely


----------



## loalight (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

500mA is toooo much !!!

--> HEAT: the FireFly at 650mA is already a very hot light, and this one is significantly smaller with less mass ... not good.

--> RUNTIME: this is a CR2 cell, not a CR123. So in order to make it a useful tool, we'd have to accomodate the output to the power supply.

bernhard


----------



## coyote (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

i agree with kiessling. 
IMHO, 300-350 would be enough.


----------



## Fitz (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

My Li14430 is set for 520/110 and doesn't run too hot for intermittent use. Remember, this is set up to be a keychain light, not a primary use flashlight. I don't run it for great lengths of time. Of course everyone will use it differently, so 2 different setups would be the preferred way to go, depending on how you plan to use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hmm, li-ion has a higher voltage, so the convertor won't have to work so hard (less heat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )... On a small light that runs off a CR2 I would set the current at 400 mA max. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## DavidR (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm intereseted in at least one. I vote for 500 high and 200 low.


----------



## srue (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
500mA is toooo much !!!

--> HEAT: the FireFly at 650mA is already a very hot light, and this one is significantly smaller with less mass ... not good.

--> RUNTIME: this is a CR2 cell, not a CR123. So in order to make it a useful tool, we'd have to accomodate the output to the power supply.

bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

Keep in mind the FireFly is using a BadBoy converter, which I believe is less than 90% efficient. A lot of the FireFly's heat is a result of the wasted energy.

The Ion's converter is supposed to be 95% efficient. That should greatly reduce the heat from wasted energy.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'll say again, 500 mA is just to damn high for a light like this. Sure, it's a pocket blaster than my run for 15-30 minutes, but that's not what most of us carry a light for. Take a look at some of the runtime data posted for a CR2 FF-II running a NG500 and you'll see what I mean. I would not be interested in this light if it's power any more that 350 mA, 400 mA at the most.


----------



## RH (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Could we find out what the Larry light runs at?


----------



## Geheim (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

IMO, 1/2A current is a little too much for such a small light. 

Chad


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Apart from the heat and runtime issues, one has to ask himself why he wants to carry a small keychain light ... to impress women or to have a viable tool that can run on continious on and hasn't to be monitored for heat etc ...

I vote for a great tool, and to impress the women I can always carry a real cannon .... 

... so 350mA it should be.

bernhard


----------



## mut (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

With the two stage in the light why not go with the 500mA and 100mA for low? 
I would think that if one is actually going to use this light then the high you would want relatively bright and the low well low for long term uses.
Why have this running around 350mA when there are so many other lights available that are small and run at this mA already.
Just my $0.02 and MHO

mut


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Because a regulated high beam for stadnard useage would be cool and the low beam for those really low-light conditions.
The priorities are different in my thoughts. A "blast of light" isn't important from a keycghain device, that's not the intention behind it and it won't be able to deliver it anyway given the small refelctive element and the limited power supply of one CR2.
So IMHO it would be best to stick with design goals that actually can be accomplished by the device in question.
IMHO of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

bernie


----------



## mut (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I think you have some valid points Kiessling,/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gif but we just want different things from the light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
To be honest I will probably get one no matter what the mA ends up at.
Maybe we could have a three stage switch to accommodate all of us. That would be cool.

mut


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif .. yeah, different things we want, but in comon we have that we'll buy one nevertheless /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... so the force is still with us both /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
bernhard


----------



## mut (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

May the Lux be with you too my friend.

mut


----------



## cue003 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If it is a two stage, 500mA on high would be great with 150 or even less low. This should put it very close to the Larry CR2 (i think) and the Li14430


Curtis


----------



## JimH (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
one has to ask himself why he wants to carry a small keychain light 

[/ QUOTE ]

Silly question - the answer should be obvious. Because we're flashaholics, and we don't have one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.


----------



## mudmojo (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

There may be good value-added in offering an HA3 finish since some will find their homes on finish devouring keychains.


----------



## flashlight (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Price: It's not set in stone yet, so I haven't mentioned it. I will say that if everything works out the way it has been, it will be affordable to the average CPFer, *and definitely no where near the price of the itchishiki.*



[/ QUOTE ]

I hope the final price would be much less than the Itchishiki /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

By the way, has the CR2 Li-On support answer been answered?


----------



## Billson (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Price: It's not set in stone yet, so I haven't mentioned it. I will say that if everything works out the way it has been, it will be affordable to the average CPFer, *and definitely no where near the price of the itchishiki.*



[/ QUOTE ]

I hope the final price would be much less than the Itchishiki /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

By the way, has the CR2 Li-On support answer been answered? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hope this holds true when the light finally comes out. So far, all custom lights that have come out have ended up being much much more expensive than what was initially estimated.


----------



## evanlocc (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Billson said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Price: It's not set in stone yet, so I haven't mentioned it. I will say that if everything works out the way it has been, it will be affordable to the average CPFer, *and definitely no where near the price of the itchishiki.*



[/ QUOTE ]

I hope the final price would be much less than the Itchishiki /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

By the way, has the CR2 Li-On support answer been answered? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hope this holds true when the light finally comes out. So far, all custom lights that have come out have ended up being much much more expensive than what was initially estimated. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes! 

With the above reason holds ture, I would like to want 1 Please. 

Thanks.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Price: It's not set in stone yet, so I haven't mentioned it. I will say that if everything works out the way it has been, it will be affordable to the average CPFer, *and definitely no where near the price of the itchishiki.*



[/ QUOTE ]

I hope the final price would be much less than the Itchishiki /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

By the way, has the CR2 Li-On support answer been answered? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've answered your CR Li-Ion support a few days ago, I guess you've skipped my post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif. I'll repeat once more: 3.7V Li-ion is not supported.


----------



## inluxication (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm with Paulr and some others here: 350mA or less on high, 20-50mA on low, matching Arc AAA / Infinity / Dorcy light-output levels, but in a smaller light with a nicer beam. (LuxIII, please.) As for that other issue raised, hasn't anyone noticed that flashlights don't so much impress the women as make them raise their eyebrows and edge away? No, as Kiessling said
[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
to impress the women I can always carry a real cannon ....


[/ QUOTE ]
and I'm not sure he was referring to a flashlight. C'mon guys, a CR2 is an expensive, itty-bitty little cell. Let's not burn it out in a 15-minute burst of macho heat, huh?


----------



## fleshlite (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavor:

I'd like the 500mA / 200mA version. 

thanks


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*RH said:*
Could we find out what the Larry light runs at? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The original version used a modified BadBoy 500, and it ran really hot. Details here:

A small CR2....(Long!!!)  

Perhaps an argument in favor of 350-400 mA?

Come on guys, the itty bitty reflector on this light isn't going to give a lot of throw. In my opinion, throw is what generates oooos and aaaahs among the non-flashaholics. The heathens aren't as impressed with a smooth flood (the "wall of light" cliche). And yet I find a flood to be more useful for most daily use applications. If you want to light up a critter at the top of a 100 foot tree, you need something with more oomph than a keychain light.

For maximum brightness in a small package, have a look at andrewwynn's brass Peak AAA mod, in the Custom B/S/T forum.

And one other peeve... it's ICHISHIKI dammit! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*mudmojo said:*
There may be good value-added in offering an HA3 finish since some will find their homes on finish devouring keychains. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It will be HA3 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I am fairly sure it will be black.

[ QUOTE ]
I've answered your CR Li-Ion support a few days ago, I guess you've skipped my post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif. I'll repeat once more: 3.7V Li-ion is not supported. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where did you hear this Pok? Did Endeavour tell you that?
I still need to find out more specs on the circuit.


----------



## PocketBeam (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I have seen Larrys light in person, and I wanted that. This seems better.

Two stage is too cool.

Put me on the list, and here to hoping the price is right...


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm interested & I vote 350ma.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## cue003 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavour, you got any more pics of this beauty? Any working prototypes yet that you can photograph? (I know you said above you are waiting on them just wasn't sure if they were received yet.)

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*

Where did you hear this Pok? Did Endeavour tell you that?
I still need to find out more specs on the circuit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, he did tell me. When he told me about Ion, I asked about it and he told me it does not support 3.7 V Li-ion. It has something to do with the top voltage being too high. It was a one or two months ago, so it might not be accurate. We'll see when Endeavour gets back for confirmation.


----------



## StoneDog (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Will probably be too rich for my blood but in the off chance I win the lottery in the next few weeks, please make mine 350/50! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jon


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Folks,

Trust me... you need at a 4:1 ratio or greater to make it worth
while for the two stage switch. sooo.... somehting like
500/100 or 400/100 or 350/50 would work


----------



## Zman (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

350/50 Now we're talking.... Low enough to keep the heat under control, but still be bright. 50Ma gives you better than Arc AAA for most tasks. The combination of which lets you have reasonable use of a little CR2.


----------



## coyote (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

4/7s and zman are right: 350/50


----------



## kitelights (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Seems that the 350/50 might just be the magic numbers. 

I'm in, provided that this is with Larry's blessings.


----------



## coyote (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

all together now:

"...350/50, 350/50, 350/50, 350/50, 350/50..."

and kite is right, let's hear what Larry has to say about this project...


----------



## Matt_USAF (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I am in for one if it is not too late! 

These little torches are interesting...

Matt


----------



## koala (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Make high and low too close and you lose the 'wow' factor. I prefer a low of 30-50ma when I need long runtime.


----------



## jdriller (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Count me in for at least one


----------



## BVH (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

450/75 for me!


----------



## Fitz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Just a thought, but how about setting up a poll with 2 choices and see how things pan out?

Maybe with these 2 choices:

500/100
350/50


----------



## rp42995 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

350/50


----------



## Lmtfi (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Subject to final price and specs - I'm in for one.

350/50


----------



## dbrad (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm interested in watching this process develope, and just in case someone IS keeping track, I'm interested in owning the resulting light.


----------



## Finbar (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Me want one.


----------



## JimH (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fitz said:*
Just a thought, but how about setting up a poll with 2 choices and see how things pan out?

Maybe with these 2 choices:

500/100
350/50 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds good. I vote for 400/100.


----------



## evanlocc (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Seem reasonable to CR2 cell with 350/50!


----------



## Luxbright (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If price is reasonable, I would like to have one and will vote for the 350/50.


----------



## rodbolt (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for at least one, my vote is 350/50 but...other combos would work as well.


----------



## Mrd 74 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for one. 500 high and 200 low would suit me fine.With the low setting set at 200ma it would be bright enough for 99% of most requirements and the high beams could be reserved for those rare occasions when super performance is needed from a keychain light.


----------



## srue (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

It seems to me it shouldn't be too difficult to offer different brightnesses to the people who want them (then again I have no idea what I'm talking about). Maybe upon pre-order people could choose between 350mAh and 500mAh. The same thing could be done with the low setting, since that is set by the two-stage switch.

What really needs to happen is some testing with beta models. Find out how hot the light gets in the hand, how long the battery lasts, etc. I have a feeling the results will be different than what people expect.

We really need more data before we begin debating the merits of various Amperages.


----------



## JimH (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mrd 74 said:*
I'm in for one. 500 high and 200 low would suit me fine.With the low setting set at 200ma it would be bright enough for 99% of most requirements and the high beams could be reserved for those rare occasions when super performance is needed from a keychain light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Great reasoning. Put me in for the same - 500/200.


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Mrd 74 said:*
I'm in for one. 500 high and 200 low would suit me fine.With the low setting set at 200ma it would be bright enough for 99% of most requirements and the high beams could be reserved for those rare occasions when super performance is needed from a keychain light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Great reasoning. Put me in for the same - 500/200. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree, as well. 500/200 please.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

A few quick notes:

The light will not accept a CR2 Li-Ion, the convertor is not a dual step-up, step-down board and will not run with a 4.2v cell.

As for the current settings: I'm glad to hear everyone's opinion thus far, though I will side with those who say that testing needs to be done on prototype units prior to making a final decision. Something worth noting is that for those of you who own an Arc LS: the light runs a Luxeon I at about 350mA, and it's pretty warm on a fresh battery. This light will have less surface area to dissipate the heat, and will get hotter faster.

Making two models is a little tougher, since there is no convenient blank sense resistor that can be added onto the board to adjust the current. I would have to look into having two versions made at the PCB fab if there are many people who want two different things done.

As for Larry's blessings: I would not have proceeded with this project without his permission, which I gained before beginning any part of the process.

Take care folks, and happy holidays. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kitelights (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Thanks for addressing my question about Larry's blessings. 

I've wanted one these since it was first talked about. The fact that they weren't available made me want one even more. Thanks for taking on the project. I think that you'll be overwhelmed with orders.

Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## RH (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hi Endeavour,

Again, congrats on getting this far! I'm sure you''ll have a winner on your hands.


----------



## JimH (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

From the Fire~Fly FAQ:

"Light Source - one LuxeonIII high-powered LED

Switch - two options - twist on/off, or 2-stage twist (high, low, off) switch

Regulator - complete units come with a dat2zip BadBoy650 sandwich, driving the Lux3 at 650mA"

I'm running mine with the CR2 body, and it suits my needs just fine. Even though I use it a lot, I guess I don't run it long enough for the heat to be a problem.

If I need something to run for more than 15 minutes, I'll grab something else to conserve on the CR2 battery (not the cheapest batter in the world).


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Good to know it has Larry's blessings ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ... in the spirit of CPF.
bernhard


----------



## coyote (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

with larry's approval, i'm with you 100%.

and whichever power ratings you choose, i'm in.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

Added some new renders to the first post - sorry for the delay. I will read over the entire thread again tomorrow and reply to any questions I missed earlier.

-EM


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

I vote 300-350. 500 dollars is just too much!


----------



## Mrd 74 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

Endeavour
Any possibility of some brass ones being made?
Mike


----------



## Billson (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

[ QUOTE ]
*b2p said:*
I vote 300-350. 500 dollars is just too much! 

[/ QUOTE ]

b2p,

I think you got your $ and ma mixed up.

Endeavor,

My preference would be 400ma max on high as this would most probably just be a backup for any EDC. I always carry either an Aleph 1 NG750 or an Arc LS 667ma so this one would probably replace the Arc AAA on my key chain. I think a Lux III should be a requirement unless you're ready to deal with a lot of discussion regarding tint issues. I prefer runtime as opposed to brightness in a keychain light.


----------



## flownosaj (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

double post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

I'm in for one regardless of ma choosing, but I hope the price stays low.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

I'm in (depends on final price).

Marty


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

[ QUOTE ]
*b2p said:*
I vote 300-350. 500 dollars is just too much! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yikes... We're talking milliamp current here, not price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I hope the final price would be much less than the Itchishiki /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

By the way, has the CR2 Li-On support answer been answered? 

[/ QUOTE ]

When I said the price would be no where near the ichishiki, I meant no where near as high. I also don't think the 'average' CPFer has $250 to spend on a light under most circumstances. Though, I suppose I could be wrong.

[ QUOTE ]
*coyote said:*
and please please please consider an aluminum heatsink to cut weight to the absolute minimum. (this works in my FF2CR2 & BB400 with no problems)


[/ QUOTE ]

Brass lights & Aluminum heatsink: No can do, sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Making the bodies in brass would require different tooling, and an aluminum heatsink would be much too expensive to do in a small quantity. This light isn't like the firefly, the parabolic reflector is built into the copper centerpiece, and remaking that whole part in aluminum would not be cheap. Also, remember this light is much smaller than the FireFly, changing to aluminum would yield a very small weight change, even if it could be done.

[ QUOTE ]
*mudmojo said:*
There may be good value-added in offering an HA3 finish since some will find their homes on finish devouring keychains. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The light will have an HAIII finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*Hookd_On_Photons said:*
Endeavor, it looks like you're either going to have to offer swappable sandwiches or else figure out how to cram a THREE-stage switch into an Ion. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 
--------------------
Any chance of offering a swappable sandwich so users can have a choice of output, or possibly upgrade as Luxeons evolve? The original CR2 used some sort of modified MadMax convertor. Maybe you could collaborate with Wayne? 


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not using sandwich modules in this light, or any convertors from the Shoppe. Judging by the current amount of interest, though, people want 350/50mA and 500/100mA - it might be possible to do two versions if it's pretty split up. Swappable modules, though, may be a possibility, if a lot of people want them.

On a side note, though I thought 500mA might be nice earlier, I've got some Luxeon I lights running at 350mA that get pretty hot already, and I tend to use them for long periods of time - A small light like this has less surface area to dissipate the heat, and it would get hotter faster.

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Also, Jtice mentioned earlier that this isn't really an official sign up list. 

[/ QUOTE ]*

Yeah, but how about giving the folks on this thread priority when the time comes? And in the order that we posted? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

I suppose that wouldn't hurt anything. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'll compile a list later on and post it, and make corrections and additions to it thereafter.

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Okay okay, so where do _*I*_ stand (in line, that is)??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Looks like you're eighth. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Enrique, my name is FrenchyLed, so I want one CR2 Ion for sure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif You lie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Glad to hear Pascal. Thank you to everyone who has expressed interest so far. I've got a steady connection now and I will answer all questions and keep you posted with updates as much as possible.

Take care folks.

-EM


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

I'm interested also, please don't hold my name against me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

CR2's are expensive to burn though quickly but I hear if the binning is right there is no real point in running a Lux III at 350ma as opposed to a Lux I? hmmmmm... Maybe Lux III's that are TWOH @ 500ma would help? Dunno where your going to get those though!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

Nice light. I'd like to have one.

I know people are raving about the CR2 and the tiny body, but would an optional 123 body be available?


----------



## srue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
A few quick notes:

The light will not accept a CR2 Li-Ion, the convertor is not a dual step-up, step-down board and will not run with a 4.2v cell.

[/ QUOTE ]


Not to be nictpicky, but... It seems to me you are saying the converter is incompatible with Li-Ion to the extent that its voltage exceeds the Vf of the LED. In other words, the converter is a standard (yet very efficient) boost converter that takes whatever voltage the battery supplies and increases it to match the Vf of the LED (I'm assuming the converter is fully regulated). So as long as the battery voltage is less than the Vf, the converter will work properly. The converter can NOT take a voltage that is higher than the Vf and lower it to the appropriate level.

If this is all true, then the converter should be compatible with Li-Ion if the Vf of the LED is around 4.2V, unless there is some other component in the circuit limiting the input voltage. Supposing I was willing to try a slight voltage overdrive, running a Li-Ion on a K Vf bin LIII shouldn't cause too many problems. Maybe the brave prototype testers could try this out as well.

For me, the ability to use rechargeable batteries solves any concerns about runtime. I can simply drop in a freshly charged battery every other week or so, depending upon usage. With runtime out of the way, the only roadblock to high brightness is heat, which I hope the efficient converter will address.

Just some thoughts.

-Stuart


----------



## Cones (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

Put me down for two please.

If you are making a list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks

Mark


----------



## StanTeate (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

I'm in for at least 1!
StanTeate


----------



## ronson5 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New Renders)*

i would like one, depending on cost.


----------



## Finbar (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Any questions, comments, suggestions, etc. appreciated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hey Enrique,

How about a pic with something for scale comparison. Us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif need stuff like that.

Also, ballpark a $. I have already got in line for one, but I might want two or three depending on the $.

How 'bout a splash of glow powder, throw in some H3 and AM/FM radio. AM only would be ok. It can be used as a compass if lost in tha woods. Survival skill thang me physics proff shared.

Can ya melt down some UFO parts and add that in tha mix? Maybe yank off one of dem flashing lights so's we can find the dang thang in tha dark. Supposed ta last...FOREVER! No point havin' a fine light like this iffin we can't find tha thang in tha dark.

A little window on tha side, filled with Sea Monkeys would be a nice touch.

Oh yeah, ana walkie-talkie. Range at least one mile.

Iffin ya can arc weld it to a leatherman that would be guud tew. Not a deal breaker though.

Make it as bright as tha sun.

Iffin I can think of any more add-ons of importance, I will post 'em rite chere.

Thanks,
Fin


----------



## karlthev (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I jus (and I mean JUST!) saw this! Put me down for one!! Please!!


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Sound good to me - I really like the Sea Monkeys thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## jaids (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Put me down for one(350/50)


----------



## teststrips (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

did I miss a estimate on price.... with all the buzz going on in this thread, I'm considering getting one, but I have limits on what i'll spend.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

No estimate yet. All I know is you'll have to pay extra for the Sea Monkeys.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar said:*
How 'bout a splash of glow powder, throw in some H3 and AM/FM radio. AM only would be ok. It can be used as a compass if lost in tha woods. Survival skill thang me physics proff shared.

Can ya melt down some UFO parts and add that in tha mix? Maybe yank off one of dem flashing lights so's we can find the dang thang in tha dark. Supposed ta last...FOREVER! No point havin' a fine light like this iffin we can't find tha thang in tha dark.

A little window on tha side, filled with Sea Monkeys would be a nice touch.

Oh yeah, ana walkie-talkie. Range at least one mile.

Iffin ya can arc weld it to a leatherman that would be guud tew. Not a deal breaker though.

Make it as bright as tha sun.


[/ QUOTE ]

That is the most *ridiculous* list of requirements I've ever read!

It should have *satellite* radio!
And the glow powder and UFO parts are unnecessarily redundant! (I prefer the UFO parts)
You forgot to mention the need for a GPS navigation system!

Hmmm... that might be a bit too much to ask from a CR2 light. Any way it could be made to run off a CR123 instead?

And should the Sea Monkey tank contain 350cc of water... or 500? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## inluxication (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavor,

Just a reminder that the 500/100 vs 350/50 choice is not god-given but merely Fitz-given. No offense to Fitz, who was merely trying (successfully!) to sort out two groups and get a measure of the support for each, but eventually you should do another poll -- or better just use your own good judgment -- in choosing final values. F'rinstance, 350/50 (clearly the right binary choice) could easily be 330/25, or whatever.

Personally I find my Dorcy AAA useful for lots of things. It draws about 110mW (80mA times 1.4V measured no-load). With a LuxIII's Vf of 3.7V, that same 110mW would mean 30mA, and the LuxIII will be brighter with the same power. So something in the 30mA range would make me happy for low. Others have expressed similar sentiments comparing with an Arc AAA.

Again, though, I just mean to say that whichever binary choice you settle on, there's still a further fine-tuning choice for you to make.


----------



## daloosh (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm interested, lemme on the list!
daloosh


----------



## Luff (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavor said: [ QUOTE ]
Jtice mentioned earlier that this isn't really an official sign up list: True. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Things change. Dang. Should'a signed up on page 2 after all! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Now that I'm way down the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif, I'd better put in my request for one, perhaps two depending on price. Waiting ... such sweet anticipation! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Billson (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

From my rough count including those who want 2 lights or more, there is interest for 110 lights.

I suggest that to keep the price as low as possible, keep it simple without any fancy stuff. A simple 2 or 3 piece light would make waterproofing simpler. Making just 1 version/configuration might also help in not increasing costs. Don't bother with making it modular with cr123 or whatever. We're buying this light for it's small size so why would anyone want to make a cr123 body to make it bigger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

You can't hope to satisfy everybody but that won't stop them from buying a great light regardless of specs.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

A CR123 battery is wider than the battery of the light - it'd make it look quite strange. That aside, the FireFly made by DSpeck is already at the CR123 size, among a few other ones out there.

The design is already set and I'm expecting prototypes in the coming weeks - What can be changed from what's posted as renders is limited.

Pricing: The reason I don't mention it now is because, as people noted, sometimes things change and the price ends up going up. Rarely does it go down. I'd like to have all my ducks in a row before shooting so that I don't miss, and risk disappointment. I'll get a price estimate up in a couple of days, since many have asked, after looking over all the numbers again.

-EM


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Billson said:*
From my rough count including those who want 2 lights or more, there is interest for 110 lights.

[/ QUOTE ]

Better make that 111....maybe 112 depending on the final price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Aloha


----------



## GADGETOMETRY (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Im in for 3


----------



## qballxx (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for 1 possibly 3 depending on price.

Q


----------



## analogguy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Me wants in.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Hey Folks,

Here's the current list of people that I understood are interested in the Ion. If I missed you, or added you mistakenly, please let me know. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

(List moved to first post)

Also, if you're interested from this post onward, please add yourself by number for however many lights you're interested in. (IE: No. 114-116 are Gadgetometry, since he wanted three lights) _Do not copy the whole list_, just post your numbers and I'll add you in. In the next couple of days I'll move all info into the first post. If you've already gotten on the list, give me you current number(s) and I'll add an additional one under you.

-EM


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif Nice!


----------



## Rudi (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

119-and 120 -- Rudi


----------



## Luff (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Note: revision to split mine and Braddah Bill's. Corrected numbering:

113. Luff
114. Braddah_Bill
115. GADGETOMETRY
116. GADGETOMETRY
117. GADGETOMETRY
118. qballxx
119. analogguy
120. Rudi
121. Rudi


----------



## Cones (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Hi,

I think you missed my second light!
No problem if you don't want to shift the list just add my second one on the end.

122 Cones

Thanks

Mark


----------



## mut (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I may be interested in two depending on price. So I will also take 123 tentatively.

mut


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I didn't realize your were taking a list, but I would be interested in a couple as well...I don't want to mess up your list, so please put me down for 2.

Thanks,
Flavio


----------



## jaids (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

could you put me down for a second light?
TIA
Jay


----------



## JimH (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Also, if you're interested from this post onward, please add yourself by number for however many lights you're interested in. (IE: No. 114-116 are Gadgetometry, since he wanted three lights) Do not copy the whole list, just post your numbers and I'll add you in. 
-EM 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bugout and jaids, you could easily add yourself to the list instead of having someone else do your work for you.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

JimH, they're fine. BugOut could have added numbers, but it's no big deal. Jaids wanted another in addition to that he already had. The number of lights people wanted have changed, so has the numbering. I'm just editting my copy of the list on Word as people reply here.


----------



## sebast (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Interested in a second one!
It's easy to add itself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


127. sebast


----------



## karlthev (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'd like to add another to my "order"...err....want list! How about #128?


----------



## RH (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'd like to tentatively add #129


----------



## BVH (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'd like to add 2 more lights for a total of 3. 

25 BVH
130 BVH
131 BVH


----------



## Mac (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Put me down for two please

Mac 132
Mac 133

many thanks!


----------



## Justone (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Me, too. Put me down for two please.
Justone 134 and 135.


----------



## ledhead (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Hi

I'm interested in one too. Please put me on the list.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Hey Folks,

I just ran the numbers again, and assuming everything does as planned, the ballpark price range of the light will be anywhere from 100-150 dollars, with all the features mentioned earlier included. I don't expect move outside those limits.

Hopefully this is a good price for the majority of you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Happy Holidays folks! Time to go warm up, a bit chilly even here in Texas.

-Enrique


----------



## kj (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I'd like to add 3 more lights.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

At that price, I'd like (1) more for a total of (3).


----------



## jaids (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

How long till these become available?


----------



## gregw (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

One more for me. Total = TWO (2). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sithjedi333 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Depending on the timeframe on these and final price within that range, I will buy an additional 5.

Do you think these will be available by May? Thanks.


----------



## cue003 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Some of you guys are not following the instructions and screwing up the count.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Please continue the count with your name next to the next available number. I think I have caught everyone up to this point.

136 ledhead
137 kj
138 kj
139 kj
140 T_I_N
141 gregw
142 sithjedi333
143 sithjedi333
144 sithjedi333
145 sithjedi333
146 sithjedi333
147 cue003

This brings my overall count to 3 for now. I may add more later.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## sylvestor (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'll take one at spot 148.

136 ledhead 
137 kj 
138 kj 
139 kj 
140 T_I_N 
141 gregw 
142 sithjedi333 
143 sithjedi333 
144 sithjedi333 
145 sithjedi333 
146 sithjedi333 
147 cue003 
148 sylvestor

thanks,

sylvestor


----------



## cue003 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Hey Folks,

I just ran the numbers again, and assuming everything does as planned, the ballpark price range of the light will be anywhere from 100-150 dollars, with all the features mentioned earlier included. I don't expect move outside those limits.

Hopefully this is a good price for the majority of you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Happy Holidays folks! Time to go warm up, a bit chilly even here in Texas.

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is good news indeed. if you can maintain the price in that 100-150 range that makes things very interesting.

Do we have a timeline for availability?

Curtis


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Is this the official "buy" list?

I'm currently number 9, but I might actually be interested in two lights, if the price is in the range you stated.

I wouldn't want to insert another entry into the list at #10, and subsequently bump the entire list after that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

The price may radically alter the number of lights to manufacture. The final price may scare off some buyers (e.g. the recent Katokichi Ichishiki run), or perhaps prompt some buyers already on the list to purchase one or two more.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Added everyone.

ETA: Unknown. I don't have the prototypes in my hands yet, they're still being made. I expect them to get here within the next few weeks though. The production run after that will be anywhere from 4-12 weeks. I want this light as much as the rest of you do, so I will do whatever in my power to get this done in high quality and as soon as possible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## TOP (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'll take one. I think we're at spot 149?

Tom P


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hookd_On_Photons said:*
Is this the official "buy" list?

I'm currently number 9, but I might actually be interested in two lights, depending upon the price.

I wouldn't want to insert another entry into the list at #10, and subsequently bump the entire list after that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

The price may radically alter the number of serious buyers. The final price may scare off some buyers (e.g. the recent Katokichi Ichishiki run), or perhaps prompt some buyers already on the list to buy one or two more. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The price range was posted a few hours ago in an earlier post. I said this already: The price will be no where near the ichishiki, most cannot afford or justify that kind of expense; Neither can I. The price range I posted I do not forsee changing unless something changes drastically - I wouldn't have posted it if I expected it to change.

Bumping the entire list isn't a big deal, many others have been inserted already. You were in line and decided you wanted another - no problem. Just let me know what you decide to do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## paulr (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

If that's a real list, put me down as #150 (I guess that's what it's up to now).

I'm a little concerned about the price, though in the opposite direction from some of you. The Firefly was around $125 and was very nice in concept, but not totally satisfactory in execution, and the FF2 didn't really fix the problems.

I'd say, try to make a first class light that doesn't have weird little problems. If getting the bugs out takes higher expenditure, then (within reason) go for it. Don't use parts with imprecise fit. Don't use a solder blob as a battery contact. If you have a 2-stage switch, make sure its operation is repeatable and consistent. In short, go all-out for quality everywhere.

I figure I don't mind spending $100 out-of-pocket on an Ion, in addition to whatever I could get for my Firefly on BST, which means maybe another $100. So if the Ion is $200, I'll be ok with it if it meets every expectation one could have of a $200 light. If it's above $200 but not too much more, I'd still consider it depending on finances, and even if I can't afford it and have to pass it up, I think it should still be made, for those willing to part with the cash.

Sebenza pocket knives start at around $350 and people looking for perfection in pocketknives think Sebebzas are worth it. In fact it's hard to buy a Sebenza because demand exceeds supply even at $350. So it's really time for someone to be making an EDC flashlight designed to reach the same standards. Whatever that means it has to cost, let the chips fall where they may. There's another thread about Surefire Beasts at $2900, and people are in fact buying them at that price.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Paul,

You're already listed as No. 28.

Quality is important, of course. The purpose of prototyping is to avoid and correct any problems that may arise before a production run is done. The problems encountered in other lights have been noted and addressed in the design of the Ion, and if there are any problems before production I will do my best to make sure they're caught and corrected during testing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The situation still remains that the light will be anywhere in the 100-150 area unless something drastic happens that prompts an increase in input costs.

-Enrique


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

neg dropping off - too spensive....

neg


----------



## jhung (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Put me down for one at 150.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Hey Folks,

I looked around my hard drive and found some pictures of some plastic Ion prototypes:






Two prototypes with different head variations





1xCR2 Battery Pack





1xCR2 Battery Pack and a 2xCR2 pack for testing.

Just thought you all might like seeing something besides renders. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CPFMan (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Please put me down for 151

136 ledhead
137 kj
138 kj
139 kj
140 T_I_N
141 gregw
142 sithjedi333
143 sithjedi333
144 sithjedi333
145 sithjedi333
146 sithjedi333
147 cue003
148 sylvestor
151 CPFMan

thanks,

Mitch


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Very good!


----------



## sithjedi333 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Is that a crenellated strike bezel I see?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*sithjedi333 said:*
Is that a crenellated strike bezel I see?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It looked good on paper. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif The scallops looked nice in earlier renders, but I didn't much like them in person (neither did anyone else), so they were dropped.

The idea of a strike bezel on a surefire is out there. Beating someone with an Ion would only serve to make that person angrier, or stupified at the fact they're being beaten with a 2 inch long piece of metal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## jaids (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*sithjedi333 said:*
Is that a crenellated strike bezel I see?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It looked good on paper. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif The scallops looked nice in earlier renders, but I didn't much like them in person (neither did anyone else), so they were dropped.

The idea of a strike bezel on a surefire is out there. Beating someone with an Ion would only serve to make that person angrier, or stupified at the fact they're being beaten with a 2 inch long piece of metal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Might as well stab them with a toothpick, or feed them sea monkeys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## JimH (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*jaids said:*
or feed them sea monkeys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah Ha, so that's what the sea monkeys are for - kind of like the pepper spray in a Tiger light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## rick258 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'll take 1.

152 Rick258


----------



## coyote (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Endeavour ,

i'm listed as number 90 for a single light. this is in error.

in my original post of dec 18th i said: "...i've always wanted a LLCR2II so of course, i'll take a couple."

so please increase my order to TWO lights, not just one.
many thanx.


----------



## cue003 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

coyote, just add youself again to the end of the list....

153 coyote

thanks


----------



## Prolepsis (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hookd_On_Photons said:*
Is this the official "buy" list?

I'm currently number 9, but I might actually be interested in two lights, depending upon the price.

I wouldn't want to insert another entry into the list at #10, and subsequently bump the entire list after that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

The price may radically alter the number of serious buyers. The final price may scare off some buyers (e.g. the recent Katokichi Ichishiki run), or perhaps prompt some buyers already on the list to buy one or two more. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The price range was posted a few hours ago in an earlier post. I said this already: The price will be no where near the ichishiki, most cannot afford or justify that kind of expense; Neither can I. The price range I posted I do not forsee changing unless something changes drastically - I wouldn't have posted it if I expected it to change.

Bumping the entire list isn't a big deal, many others have been inserted already. You were in line and decided you wanted another - no problem. Just let me know what you decide to do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

In that case, please put me down for 3. I'm currently at # 33. Don't want to bump the numbers for everyone as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Your light sounds AWESOME, thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I think a CPF member should try EDCing this baby and the Beast, or an M6. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
coyote, just add youself again to the end of the list....


[/ QUOTE ]

Coyote said he would take two, so he should be 90 and 91. But I'm staying out of it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

best regards


----------



## diggdug13 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Endeavour,
I would like to be added to your list for one of these jems. I don't care what number you give me (22 is already taken).

I'll PM you with a question about shipping 

Thank you
Doug


----------



## cue003 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Guys, I don't think the numbering has anything to do with a serial number. I think it is simply a count for Endeavour to know how many he needs to build. So if you want more than one and you are at #53 and the list count is a 104, then just add your second one to 105.

If i am wrong, please correct me....

Thanks

Curtis.


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I echo the sentiments shared by paulr.

Put me down for 2 if it's going to be under or around 200.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Serial numbers & engraving by request will bring the price up to $248.50 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif (Edit: b2p covertly editted out his number request, which this joke was in response to)

Please read folks: The price is going to be between 100-150 dollars.

List editted.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Serial numbers & engraving by request will bring the price up to $248.50 



[/ QUOTE ]

OMG??? I thought we agreed the special price for serial numbers and custom engraving would be $248.49. Oh well, I guess no serial and custom engraving for me.


----------



## nyanmaru (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I am in for one if it is not too late!

nyanmaru


----------



## MicroE (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Enrique---Please put me down for one. 
At this point I have no idea what number that makes me.
Thanks---Marc


----------



## JimH (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*pokkuhlag said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Serial numbers & engraving by request will bring the price up to $248.50 



[/ QUOTE ]

OMG??? I thought we agreed the special price for serial numbers and custom engraving would be $248.49. Oh well, I guess no serial and custom engraving for me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No problem, pokkuhlag, I'll kick in the extra sheckle for you. Now you're on the hook for an extra $249.49. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## LitFuse (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Also, Jtice mentioned earlier that this isn't really an official sign up list: True. -Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this still not an official sign up list? Will another list be started when these are officially offered for sale?

Peter


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hey Peter,

It's not an official sign up list, in a sense. I would like to know how many lights to make to get an exact price, but I will likely set up an automated online ordering system for ease of use when the time comes, unless, for some reason, the lights end up being numbered and people care about the order they're in now.

Regardless, if anyone's interested, I'd like to know, to get a better idea of how many lights to make when the time comes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas!

-Enrique


----------



## flashlight (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Hey Folks,

I just ran the numbers again, and assuming everything does as planned, the ballpark price range of the light will be anywhere from 100-150 dollars, with all the features mentioned earlier included. I don't expect move outside those limits.

Hopefully this is a good price for the majority of you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Happy Holidays folks! Time to go warm up, a bit chilly even here in Texas.

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Enrique, that's great news. May I humbly suggest you put this info in the first post so that anyone not in the know already can find it easily. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Happy Holidays!


----------



## inluxication (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If you're estimating a count for pricing, you should probably count me out (#71). $100-150 is very reasonable for what looks like a great light, but it's also more than I want to spend. I'll still be following the thread, though, and look forward to what you come up with. It should still be under 350/50mA!


----------



## Billson (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I would rather not have all the bells and whistles like serial numbers, glow powder, tritium, etc. and the like just to keep the price at the current estimated levels.

Does anybody honestly believe we can have all of that and still be able to buy the light for this price? Look at what happened to the Ichishiki. 90 people signed up but I'll bet just a little over half actually paid when the price was finally posted. I wouldn't want that to happen this time.


----------



## Wong (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If the final price really between 100-150 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Please add me to the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Merry X'mas and happy new year to all

Best regards
Wong


----------



## fleshlite (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique, I am at 108 but if this price range is maintained , I would like to have another i.e. 2.
tks


----------



## RH (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hi Billson,

I'm with you. I'm looking for an EDC to replace my Arc AAA. If it's too expensive, I'm not going to want to carry it and use it.


----------



## diggdug13 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I agree lets keep this down to a usable price, no bells and whistles just the light.

Doug


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Most of the important information has been moved to the first post, including the list of interested people. The list has been editted with new additions, and some new general info was added.

I hope you all have had a merry Christmas, or otherwise happy holidays. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Take care.

-Enrique


----------



## cue003 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavour, Thanks for updating the first post. I found this in the first post...."350mA to provide plenty of light and over an hour’s worth of regulated battery life". Is this the final decision? I didn't see any mention of a 2 stage switch or 2 stage head etc. Are you still planning on doing a hi/lo with this light? Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## jeffb (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm definitely in for one!

Thanks.
jeffb
----------------------------------------------------
Li-on Heart CPF,Aleph2,Surefire L2,QIII.Peak McKinley(7)


----------



## jaids (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Dropping down to just one.
edit: removed list


----------



## analogguy (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Down for another. Go with the LUXIII please.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Folks... There's no need to post a list, or any portion of it. It just makes it take longer to load for those on slow connections (and this thread already takes a while to load on cable [view all]).

List editted.

cue003 - This has been around since the beginning of the thread, it hasn't been added in a later edit:
[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
The light will sport a custom designed, very efficient boost converter that’s around 95% efficient, which will drive either a Luxeon I or III LED at 350mA to provide plenty of light and over an hour’s worth of regulated battery life. It will have an ultra clear lens (99% light transmittance) in the bezel, and will be fully waterproof. *The light will also have a newly designed 2-stage switch that has been specially designed to work well in its application (no over-stressed Molex connectors).*

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## nekomane (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

1 for me, without sea monkeys please /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

100-150$ sounds great, hopefully more buyers will keep prices low.

FYI, the _standard_ Ichishiki 3.1 was around 115$, and there were many more made than what the list for the Ion shows so far.
Adding laser engraved S/N, carrying pouch, cross ocean shipping for anodizing in the US etc. added to the price of the LE.

Hope this project takes off and thanks for your great effort Endeavour.


----------



## javafool (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Please add me to the list for one unit. 350mA sounds great.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Drop me to just 1 light, please. (from 3)


----------



## Raindrop (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
Please put me down for 151 

136 ledhead 
137 kj 
138 kj 
139 kj 
140 T_I_N 
141 gregw 
142 sithjedi333 
143 sithjedi333 
144 sithjedi333 
145 sithjedi333 
146 sithjedi333 
147 cue003 
148 sylvestor 
151 CPFMan 

thanks, 

Mitch 

[/ QUOTE ] 

*Even though there have been a "couple" more people saying they wanted to be added to the list, per the instructions in the thread I would like to be added to the list:*

Please put me down for 151 

136 ledhead 
137 kj 
138 kj 
139 kj 
140 T_I_N 
141 gregw 
142 sithjedi333 
143 sithjedi333 
144 sithjedi333 
145 sithjedi333 
146 sithjedi333 
147 cue003 
148 sylvestor 
151 CPFMan 

<font color="red"> 
152 Raindrop
153 Raindrop
154 Raindrop </font> 

This is assuming that the price range remains in the $100 to $150 Range.

Hope everyone had a Happy Holidays!

~Greg


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

List editted. Javafool and Raindrop added, BVH removed some.

The reason I asked people not to copy the list like that is because it doesn't stay current (and it makes the posts long). The list in the first post is correct. The numbers 152-154, in this case, were filled some time ago. You've been put in where you stand though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I hope to have some good news on this project during the week.

-Enrique


----------



## LitFuse (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'm in for one, maybe two. Thanks Enrique!

Peter


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Endeavour
Thanks for doing this!!
I am still keen to get one of these lovely lights
Just a couple of comments
-Ideally i would like to see battery tube modularity or some sort of rechargeable option
-The tactile quality of the switch is important to me (cf Aleph series)
-Very high max current and 100mA low setting sounds good

All that said the basic design is gorgeous and the price as-is looks fine so all the above wishes are really gilding for the HA lily!!

Thanks again


----------



## Doc (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I would like to see 2x CR2 body and 1x CR2. Power max at 500ma and low 200ma This light looks good! hope to see one in hand soon! Doc.


----------



## modamag (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Enrique, sign me up for one.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*ICUDoc said:*
-Ideally i would like to see battery tube modularity or some sort of rechargeable option
-The tactile quality of the switch is important to me (cf Aleph series)


[/ QUOTE ]

Tactile switch? This light you twist on for low, and twist more for high - there's no specialized tailcap like the McE2S, but the built-in switch is custom made for its purpose.

Battery tube modularity: Some people have asked for 1x123 tubes, and that's a bit difficult to do, since a 123 battery about as big as the diameter of the light, making it hard to make a 1-piece battery pack since the pack still needs to thread on what would be a small head (does that make sense?).

There is a possibility for AA and AAA packs, but both packs would require lithium cells to run the convertor, and rechargeable cells (4.2v) aren't very compatible with the driver, since in order for the driver to work the vF has to be below that of the LED. Luxeon Is and IIIs generally are below 4v. 2AA and 2AAA packs are also a possibility, but I wouldn't think those to be as popular. Let me know what you all think.

(Please note extra battery packs might be an option available in the future, but not likely in this initial run.)

[ QUOTE ]
*Doc said:*
I would like to see 2x CR2 body and 1x CR2.

[/ QUOTE ]

The 2xCR123 battery was something I had prototyped out of curiosity. I was considering getting a few special versions made using a Luxeon V at 500mA, just to have a 'pocket rocket' to surprise people. I've pretty much scrapped that idea, though.

Ensig: Added.

Thanks for the input everyone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Thanks for your reply Enrique
I look forward to seeing the light


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Thanks for your reply Enrique
I look forward to seeing the light


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

how about AA or AAA with NiMH?


----------



## Prolepsis (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ICUDoc said:*
There is a possibility for AA and AAA packs, but both packs would require lithium cells to run the convertor, and rechargeable cells (4.2v) aren't very compatible with the driver, since in order for the driver to work the vF has to be below that of the LED. Luxeon Is and IIIs generally are below 4v. 2AA and 2AAA packs are also a possibility, but I wouldn't think those to be as popular. Let me know what you all think.

(Please note extra battery packs might be an option available in the future, but not likely in this initial run.)


[/ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]
My two cents. I'd say just focus on the CR2 cell for now (and make it as small as possible). 123 users can go with something like the FireFly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Alternate packs are nice, but not everyone will want to buy them.

Thank you again for making this run possible!


----------



## flownosaj (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Everyone's got an opinion--mine is to make it as barebones as possible except for the 2-stage switch. No extra packs, no laser engraving and nothing that will jump the price up for those of us that don't want or need extraneous options. This will be a tool and should be treated as such--EDC's take quite a bit of punishment, so just make it tough. 

Now that I've stepped down from my soap-box, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif the only thing I _would_ like to see on this would be a titanium nitride finish. I know it's a bit more expensive and I just got finished contending the evils of 'extras', but I have the industrial TiNi finish on my Jets22 modded Arc LS and is has held up beautifully. And from what I understand, colormatching is easier with TiNi than HAIII. 

The HAIII coatings on some of my lights have not held up as well as I would have hoped. A few of my lights have worn down to bare Al in some areas. My TiNi light gets plenty of use every day, and every day it gets wiped down and scrubbed with Wexcide--I have yet to see any wear anywhere on it. 



Regardles of what finish it eventually gets, the price on this is still projected to be lower than I first thought, I think I'll get a second one as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif



Put me down for a total of 2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sold.gif


----------



## paulr (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

If a boost converter was possible that could work from 1AA or 1AAA, that would be great. 2AA or 2AAA is less interesting.

2-stage switch is nice but I'll be heretical and call it not really that important, especially in a twisty light. The McE2S or SF A2 is the best way to do a 2-stage, but more space consuming, not appropriate here.

Actually the development of the L92 AAA lithium cell makes CR2's somewhat less interesting. Maybe the perfect EDC is an Arc AAA replacement with redesigned electronics and a Luxeon, built to run on L92's but capable of operating on E92's (regular alkaline AAA) for short periods in a pinch.


----------



## Kiu (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

136 ledhead 
137 kj 
138 kj 
139 kj 
140 T_I_N 
141 gregw 
142 sithjedi333 
143 sithjedi333 
144 sithjedi333 
145 sithjedi333 
146 sithjedi333 
147 cue003 
148 sylvestor 
151 CPFMan 
152 Raindrop
153 Raindrop
154 Raindrop 
155 Kiu


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'm interested in one depending on the price...

Brian


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Prolepsis said:*
My two cents. I'd say just focus on the CR2 cell for now (and make it as small as possible). 123 users can go with something like the FireFly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Alternate packs are nice, but not everyone will want to buy them.


[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
(Please note extra battery packs might be an option available in the future, but not likely in this initial run.)


[/ QUOTE ]
I don't intend to have any extra packs made right off the bat, those might be an option that I'll look into doing in the future. Right now it's just the CR2 light as described in the first post.


[ QUOTE ]
*Ny0ng1 said:*
how about AA or AAA with NiMH? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Rechargeable NiMH AA and AAA cells are only 1.5v so that they work in applications where normal alkaline cells are used. The convertor will not work off one AA or AAA cell, unless it's a 3v Lithium cell.


[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
If a boost converter was possible that could work from 1AA or 1AAA, that would be great. 2AA or 2AAA is less interesting.

2-stage switch is nice but I'll be heretical and call it not really that important, especially in a twisty light. The McE2S or SF A2 is the best way to do a 2-stage, but more space consuming, not appropriate here.

Actually the development of the L92 AAA lithium cell makes CR2's somewhat less interesting. Maybe the perfect EDC is an Arc AAA replacement with redesigned electronics and a Luxeon, built to run on L92's but capable of operating on E92's (regular alkaline AAA) for short periods in a pinch.

[/ QUOTE ]

The convertor will not work off of a 1.5 volt cell. It needs to be a 3 volt lithium, or close to it.

2-stage switch - it's staying, if it works as planned during testing.

If I recall, and I'm not fully sure about this, the plastic CR2 prototypes are a bit wider, but shorter than the Arc AAA. This light is what it is - a small, useful tool with some nice features. To get a good Luxeon based light you need some sort of reasonable optical system besides a 45-degree polished aluminum casing. The CR2 light is about as small as the head can really get to cram a reflector or optic in it.

If possible, let's try to focus on the CR2 light and possible additions to it, and not a complete redesign into something different. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*bmstrong said:*
I'm interested in one depending on the price...

[/ QUOTE ]
Listed in the first post - anywhere from $100-150.

[ QUOTE ]
*flownosaj said:*
Everyone's got an opinion--mine is to make it as barebones as possible except for the 2-stage switch. No extra packs, no laser engraving and nothing that will jump the price up for those of us that don't want or need extraneous options. This will be a tool and should be treated as such--EDC's take quite a bit of punishment, so just make it tough. 

Now that I've stepped down from my soap-box, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif the only thing I _would_ like to see on this would be a titanium nitride finish. I know it's a bit more expensive and I just got finished contending the evils of 'extras', but I have the industrial TiNi finish on my Jets22 modded Arc LS and is has held up beautifully. And from what I understand, colormatching is easier with TiNi than HAIII. 

The HAIII coatings on some of my lights have not held up as well as I would have hoped. A few of my lights have worn down to bare Al in some areas. My TiNi light gets plenty of use every day, and every day it gets wiped down and scrubbed with Wexcide--I have yet to see any wear anywhere on it. 


[/ QUOTE ]
The light is just a CR2 light as listed in the original post. The $248.50 price was a joke in reference to the Katokichi Ichishiki which everyone was afraid this would cost at first. Laser engraving, extra packs, etc. aren't anything that will be done in the first run, but still something to consider.

TiN Finish: I'll keep that in mind, and see if the cost changes any.


List editted.

Thanks for the input folks!

-Enrique


----------



## kakster (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'm in for 2, but _only_ if the LED is a UWOH 





Just kidding, put me down for 2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## javafool (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Just a comment. The titanium nitride finish on my light that basically lives in a wood drawer has more bare aluminum showing than the HAIII lights I EDC with my pocket knife and change. I only have one flashlight with the TiN finish, I really wanted to see what it was like and encouraged that the light be finished with that coating, and hope that it is the last light I buy with a TiN finish. It just didn't hold up at all.

I would pay a little extra for HAIII over the titanium nitride finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif

Terry


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Javafool: That's really strange. TiN is used as a drill bit coating, and I've never seen it come off of anything it has been applied to. What light was this?


----------



## javafool (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

It's the Blackbird. It may be that the aluminum is softer than my other lights that have the HAIII coating. Don't really have a good answer and it is not my intent to slam anyone or put them down and I fear my comments will sound that way. 

The sides of the light have a unique patern with sharper than normal knureled edges that I originally thought may have caused the problem. But the bottom of the light is flat with rounded edges and there are small scratches and bare aluminum showing there too.

I'm not sure why the TiN is not holding up but on a sample size of one flashlight, the HAIII on my other lights is far more durable on aluminum. Maybe the anodize actually penetrates and becomes a part the surface of the aluminum and the TiN is more of a hard coating on top of a relatively soft metal.

Now if the lights were made of hardened, high carbon steel .. .. .. just kidding /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Terry

Edit: I found this about TiN coating: "The most common materials for coating are Tool Steels, Stainless Steels, Steels, Titanium alloys, Cemented Carbides, Exotic Alloys (inconel, hastelloy, cobalt-chrome, etc.), Copper alloys, and Aluminum alloys". There goes that idea.

Type III hardcoat anodizing: "The process will run for 20 to 120 minutes depending on the alloy used and desired coating thickness. This will produce a generally *gray coating 10µm to 50µm thick with 50% buildup and 50% penetration.*.

Properties

Hardcoat anodizing provides for several desirable qualities such as:

Corrosion Resistance (336+ Hours salt spray resistance per ASTM B117) 
High Durability (file hard, 60-70 on Rockwell C-scale) 
Electrical Insulation (800 V / mil thickness)"


----------



## JimH (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*flownosaj said:*
Everyone's got an opinion--mine is to make it as barebones as possible except for the 2-stage switch. 


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm willing to pay extra for the model with the sea monkeys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## G Pilot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re:*

I'll take 1 please, thanks. I added my name to the end of the list.

1. FRANKVZ 
2. bwaites 
3. gregw 
4. gregw 
5. powernoodle 
6. Catman10 
7. greenlight 
8. MR Bulk 
9. TwoGun 
10. Hookd_On_Photons 
11. Hookd_On_Photons 
12. cue003 
13. cue003 
14. cue003 
15. JimH 
16. Amorphous 
17. Amorphous 
18. cy 
19. scuba 
20. mut 
21. mut 
22. MY 
23. Fitz 
24. TACTICAL WAREHOUSE 
25. kevindick 
26. flashlight 
27. paulr 
28. BVH 
29. pokkuhlag 
30. Klaus 
31. Prolepsis 
32. Prolepsis 
33. Prolepsis 
34. this_is_nascar 
35. this_is_nascar 
36. this_is_nascar 
37. BC0311 
38. d'mo 
39. xochi 
40. marcspar 
41. sebast 
42. sebast 
43. GJW 
44. PEU 
45. LazerBurnz 
46. lymph 
47. kj 
48. kj 
49. kj 
50. kj 
51. FrenchyLed 
52. sithjedi333 
53. sithjedi333 
54. sithjedi333 
55. sithjedi333 
56. sithjedi333 
57. sithjedi333 
58. sithjedi333 
59. LEDmodMan 
60. wisti 
61. Kiessling 
62. mvnsnd 
63. mvnsnd 
64. mvnsnd 
65. scrappy 
66. Zman 
67. Sengoku1986 
68. HgRyu 
69. srue 
70. rp42995 
71. RH 
72. RH 
73. Billson 
74. McShawn 
75. Geheim 
76. Sonic 
77. ICUDoc 
78. LightChucker 
79. akula88 
80. PeterB 
81. PeterB 
82. Mister T 
83. beam_me_up 
84. Takifugu 
85. Takifugu 
86. sylvestor 
87. Ny0ng1 
88. coyote 
89. coyote 
90. residue 
91. phoneguy 
92. phoneguy 
93. Doc 
94. 83Venture 
95. JWS 
96. anch 
97. LifeNRA 
98. 4sevens 
99. 4sevens 
100. rikvee 
101. rikvee 
102. loalight 
103. DavidR 
104. evanlocc 
105. fleshlite 
106. fleshlite 
107. PocketBeam 
108. Hoghead 
109. StoneDog 
110. kitelights 
111. Matt_USAF 
112. koala 
113. jdriller 
114. rp42995 
115. Lmtfi 
116. dbrad 
117. Finbar 
118. Luxbright 
119. rodbolt 
120. Mrd 74 
121. b2p 
122. b2p 
123. flownosaj 
124. flownosaj 
125. Marty Weiner 
126. Justintoxicated 
127. greenLED 
128. Cones 
129. Cones 
130. StanTeate 
131. ronson5 
132. karlthev 
133. karlthev 
134. jaids 
135. teststrips 
136. daloosh 
137. Luff 
138. Braddah_Bill 
139. GADGETOMETRY 
140. GADGETOMETRY 
141. GADGETOMETRY 
142. qballxx 
143. analogguy 
144. analogguy 
145. Rudi 
146. Rudi 
147. BugOutGear USA 
148. BugOutGear USA 
149. Mac 
150. Mac 
151. Justone 
152. Justone 
153. ledhead 
154. TOP 
155. jhung 
156. CPFMan 
157. rick258 
158. diggdug13 
159. nyanmaru 
160. MicroE 
161. Wong 
162. jeffb 
163. nekomane 
164. javafool 
165. Raindrop 
166. Raindrop 
167. Raindrop 
168. Litfuse 
169. ensig 
170. kiu 
171. bmstrong 
172. kakster 
173. kakster 
174. G Pilot


----------



## htn740 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I am also In . depending on price.
(-:


----------



## Lucien (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

FINALLY! I was worried I'd have to blow a ton of cash on a lathe and trial runs to get a CR2 light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'm down for 1. Can't quite commit to a second at the moment, though I would've liked to...



176(?). Lucien

Are the current levels still open? I figure 350/100 or 350/150 might be good. I think there was a post somewhere that said the LS has max luminous efficency at 80mA or so... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## jordan13195 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'm in for 1, and voting for 350/50.
Thanks.


----------



## KenHK (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'm in for one
Thanks


----------



## greenlight (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

How many people are really going to buy more than one of these?


----------



## MicroE (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*greenlight said:*
How many people are really going to buy more than one of these? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You would be amazed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
I was surprised that several people bought multiple versions of the Lionheart and it is an expensive light.---Marc


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

IIRC the finish onthe Blackbird was TiNC or something like that including "carbon" whereas the TiN finish looks golden and was said to be on drills etc ...
bernhard


----------



## indenial (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Put me on the list. Final price is a consideration. Thanks.


----------



## javafool (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
IIRC the finish onthe Blackbird was TiNC or something like that including "carbon" whereas the TiN finish looks golden and was said to be on drills etc ...
bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would make sense. My blackbird is quite black and the TiN finish on my better drills is truly a golden color.


----------



## jaids (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Please remove me from the list.
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## LightChucker (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*greenlight said:*
How many people are really going to buy more than one of these? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can immediately think of several members that never buy one of anything. That is, they always buy in multiples. It appears that they play with all of them until they find a favorite, then sell off the others.

Chuck


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

It's odd that TiCN (Titanium Carbo Nitride) wouldn't have nearly the same integrity of TiN. Hmm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

There are many members that buy multiples of items, greenlight. Mr Bulk's VIP and LionHeart sold many multiples to individuals who collect, or use then sell the extras. Some folks on this list I know are buying for other friends, some who don't speak English, etc. Lots of reasons. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I've given some more thought to the high/low modes, and have decided that it will very likely be 350/50 mA. I've done many Arc LS mods, some at a 500mA current setting, and that light gets pretty warm. (Even a stock Arc LS gets pretty warm if you leave it sitting) This light has a lot less surface area to dissipate the heat, and I don't see much reason to have such high current levels in such a small light, even with a low low mode. I will, however, conduct tests at both settings, and see what's best then.

-Enrique


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Unrequested "butt in". 

Titanim Nitride (TiN) and Titanium Carbo-Nitride (TiCN) are both very hard and abrassion resistant films of very thin build. They are reliant on the substrate for any real "strength". It's the M&M deal here and the hard shell thickness is a real factor, IMHO, comparing a hard anodize film that could be 10x thicker than the Ti films. The Ti films are a case of being on thin ice and the soft Al can be blamed for any failure. Now if the Ti films could be plated over HA, that could be a pretty cool program maybe. On a knurled surface, unless each diamond is deburred, it is easy to see how a thin plate could break free when the burr or sharp extention/ edge it is attached to fails or yields. Even HA is more prone to failure at sharp edges to my limited knowledge.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I think an unusual finish would be a good selling point for this light. That would give it appeal over other cr2 lights that might become available.


----------



## McShawn (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I want one too.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Please add me to the list for one, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SDS (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Please sign me up for two /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## Hallis (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Put me down for one please


----------



## alauda (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Could you put me down for one, they seem to answer all my prayers>

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (Prototypes*

YAHOO!! Prototypes arrived!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, count me in for one. Great work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## mut (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Great news. 
Can't wait to see pictures.

mut


----------



## diggdug13 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Can't wait to see the pics

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## coyote (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! photos! ...


----------



## bwaites (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I don't know if anyone asked this, and if I missed it, I'm sorry, just haven't had time to read every post.

Will these be numbered?

Bill


----------



## Finbar (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted)*

A few pictures posted in the first post. Sorry for the bad quality photos - it's cloudy outside and incandescents are never fun to take pictures with.

I'll build these prototypes up and test them within the next week or so, I wasn't expecting them to come today. I'll keep you all posted with the progress.

Please let me know what you think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Enrique


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted)*

Those look awesome! I like the scallops too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

Wow they look sweet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, I actually like the change in bezel. It's a handy reminder if I forgot to turn off the light while bezel is facing down. Can't wait to see it firing up.


----------



## lymph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

Very, very nice. I can't wait to see them lit up! I like the bezel, too. It's unique and functional.


----------



## Fitz (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

Nice! Are the prototypes under 2.5 inches? They look a bit longer than that compared to the batteries, but it might just be the pictures.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

Thanks for the kind words. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

List editted.

I'm not entirely sold on the bezel. I neither like it or dislike it. I think that the smooth bezel that's in my blueprints would look a little better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

-EM


----------



## Minjin (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

Are you not planning on having knurling? I really like knurling on lights. Generally, the rougher the better. But unfortunately, rough knurling also wears down the quickest and shows its bare aluminum. Its for that reason that I always prefer a lighter color in my pocket carried lights.

If you don't go with knurling, how about a bunch of thin ribs like on the LH but not knurled. Also, as a pocket light, please go the extra mile to round off corners. Once again, sharp corners are where the wear shows.

Lastly, any chance of showing a picture next to some other well known lights like arc AAA and FireFly? 

Mark


----------



## RH (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

They are looking good! THey do look a little long, though. Are these the same length as the Larry light?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted)*

Minjin:
[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
These are not the final prototypes - the next ones which I'm expecting soon will have all the corrections to reflect the renders a little more. The HA will be a little thicker (not noticably, but it will make a difference in performance of the coating), dyed black, the bands will be knurled, as will the head, and a few other small things. They also plated the entire center section with the same coating as the reflector, but I kind of like that. Copper tends to tarnish over time, and the plating will prevent that from happening. Silver on black looks nice, too, methinks.


[/ QUOTE ]

RH: The light is 2.2" or 55.98mm long.


----------



## RH (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted)*

That sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Mister T (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

I think the pseudo scalloped bezel looks cool, but isn't really necessary, IMHO. Another point to consider is that the HA on those edges is more likely to wear out, especially if you carry it in your on your keychain, than on a bezel without these scallops.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

I didn't put the scallops into the design - it was a smooth finish on what they were supposed to follow. I'm not sure at this point if I'll keep them, or tell them to follow the rounded bezel like they were supposed to. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Both look good.


----------



## srue (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

The protos look great. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Any chance you could get a pic next to a FireFly2 (with both tailstanding)?


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

What a beautiful light! The simple, clean, elegant design is a work of art.

From a practical standpoint, I prefer the smooth bezel, for the same reason Mister T mentioned. I think a light of this size is unlikely to need the scallops to ensure that it hasn't been left on accidentally. Most likely, the best indicator of that will be the telltale heat radiating from inside your pocket...

From an aesthetic standpoint, I'm neutral. The scalloped bezel is distinctive and interesting. It makes the Ion look like a rook (you know... the chess piece). Come to think of it, that Aleph looks likes a king or queen, minus the little ornament on top.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Srue: If I had an FF2 I'd gladly do it, but I don't have one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## akula88 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I also prefer a smooth bezel since HA easily chips, as scallops introduces more surface area. Also, it would be friendlier to the pockets, as the keys are already sharp enough. If our objective for the light is to keep it affordable, then extra manhours for machining should be minimized.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

im liking the way the protos are looking, keep mine like that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 (Prototype Pictures Posted*

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*

If you don't go with knurling, how about a bunch of thin ribs like on the LH but not knurled. Also, as a pocket light, please go the extra mile to round off corners. Once again, sharp corners are where the wear shows.

Lastly, any chance of showing a picture next to some other well known lights like arc AAA and FireFly? 

Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with this I like the idea of the HeatSink fins for extra grip and more surface area even unknurled.... although I have no say rounding edges also seems like a great idea, or something similar.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I agree with Hallis, the protos look good without knurling and the finish would probably wear better. Frankvz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## mut (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I believe that I would take it with either head. The crown does kind of grow on you. 
As per size I believe it should be close to the length and width of the Pila 150s battery if that helps anyone.

mut


----------



## rikvee (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

the more it looks like the original rendering,
the more I would like it...


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

People, please read what I've written: There are corrections on their end that need to be made. These are NOT the final prototypes. The final versions will look like the renders I posted, pending my decision on the bezel. The manufacturer didn't follow all of the instructions that were on the blueprints, and they will fix the errors.

The finish is too slick without knurling, the HA finish is nice and smooth, but not great for gripping without knurls.


----------



## Mrd 74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I know the production lights are going to be black but I really like the color or the prototypes.


----------



## sylvestor (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Will this light have good throw or more of a flood ?


----------



## HarryN (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Could you tell us a little more about the HA III - such as thickness targeted ?


----------



## paulr (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavour, I wonder if there's a chance of using longitudinal or wavy fluting instead of knurls. That would give a good grip and look really, really cool.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Mrd 74: The color has grown on me as well. I may have half made in natural, and half in black. I'll look into it.

Sylvestor: I'm going to test an LED in it soon and find out, I'll post the results then. I should be receiving all the parts for the custom driver board in a week or so, then I have to cut and assemble the boards, and afterwards I'll be able to assemble and test the prototypes better, and post beamshots.

HarryN: The thickness changes wouldn't be visible, or really noticable to sight or touch. It would just be a little thicker to improve overall coating and durability. It will not sacrifice functionality or aesthetics in any way.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Wonder if i could get my hands on one of those prototypes if the production version is gonna have knurling like the renders. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Im not much into knurling.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'd like one depending on price. I've been looking for a tiny ls based light to go on my keychain.


----------



## cue003 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Great pictures. It is coming along nicely. I am glad to see you are considering getting half done in HA3 Natural and the other half in HA3 black. That will give me a better choice as I will probably for sure get one of each and then flip a coin for the 3rd choice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## Dr_Joe (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif Count me in for at least one Enrique ! (prefer HA Nat)


----------



## Hallis (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Oh, if i cant get one of the smooth ones, make mine HA Black please.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Since this light will become my edc, can it be equipped with emergency grenade mode? Just in case I need to save myself from attackers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Or when I suddenly feel like seeing some fireworks.

In the Netherlands if you use excessive violence with self defense, the attacker could easily sue you back. So carrying a knife is not good(even illegal) if you used it against attackers. That's why I came up with an idea, how about an exploding flashlight. It wouldn't be my fault that the flashlight "suddenly" exploded. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It would be an a accident .


----------



## Hallis (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If you equip it with a li-ion and a LuxV then it just very well might be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Flash-bang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Geheim (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Mrd 74: The color has grown on me as well. I may have half made in natural, and half in black. I'll look into it.

[/ QUOTE ]

Just to add my thoughts on this matter. I will buy a HA3 Natural finish one. Much preffered over the black finish which I would not buy. 

Chad


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Please add me to the list for 2 units if possible.
I have no Idea how this slipped passed me.
Yaesumofo


----------



## fleshlite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If you made them in two types of finishes, I would love to have one of each.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

List updated. I'll look into doing both HA Natural and Black, I like both colors as well. I'm probably going to tell them to fix the plating on the whole center piece to be just in the reflector, as it was supposed to be. I'm still debating how critical the tarnishing of copper would be.

Those who own FFs and FF2s: How is the maintenace on the copper sink?


----------



## jhung (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

If there's HA black and natural I'd like one of each.


----------



## lymph (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Copper sink, IMO, is no problem. It gets a little tarnished, but not too bad so far. Rolling around in the pocket keeps it from turning too brown.

Maybe someone who's had a FF2 for a long time can chime in.


----------



## Finbar (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,

Maybe the copper could be plated or at least clear coated somehow.

Maybe use a different metal anodized to have a copper color or have the copper plated with nickel or some other metal

http://www.delsplating.com/nickel.htm

I am not sure if the copper color is important in the final appearance of your light.

Fin


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I haven't had my FF that long but so far no problem. I f is does get a little tarnished, rubbing with a cloth and some Brasso should shine it right up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kj (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Endeavour,

That would be great if you can follow the Larry's CR2II specification. If I understand correctly, the center section is gold plated. Do you know how much this costs?


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Gold plate would worry me in terms of durability: The center section will get touched often while turning the light on and off, and the plate can wear off. Gold isn't a particularly strong metal.

Finbar: The color is nice, but aluminum tends to be a pretty poor material to plate for the purposes of the reflector. The copper is also a better heat conductor.

I'll submit the revisions for the next prototype batch and have the testers I've chosen use the lights well and see how they perform, and make any final decisions & changes then.

Thanks for the input. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Raindrop (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Mike,

I have been carrying one of the Li14430 lights that were built as cooperative effort between Chief Wiggum, Larry, and DougS that has the gold plating for about 7 months now. The gold plating looks as good as the day I first got the light so I think the longevity isn't the issue so much as the impact it has on the cost of your finished product. I tend to turn the light on and off several times every day and the light is carried in my trouser pocket with a spare lithium cell and it isn't any the worse for wear. I have a "spare" Li14430 light that is still new and you can't tell the difference aesthetically between the two so obviously it wears quite well. 

In addition to the cost issue, the only other question you might need to address is if your platers are capable of performing the same level of finish work that Larry demands of himself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Good luck, and regardless of your choice I am sure it will be a great light.

~Greg


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hey Greg,

Glad to hear that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'll take all of this into consideration, and see what kind of a cost we're talking about. How is the plating on the threads?

Also, I've ordered everything for the prototype boards, and they should be assembled by the end of next week, if everything goes as planned. Does anyone have an R Flux Luxeon I LED, and S Flux Luxeon III they could sell me for testing? I'd like to put in an R, S, and T Flux LED into the lights and see how they perform next to one another. Please drop me a line if you have one or two you'd be willing to sell.

-Enrique
(Also, my name isn't Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)


----------



## Raindrop (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,

Sorry for the error /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif I have been corresponding on one of the other custom lights I have on order. As far as the threads, the lube has kept un excess wear on the thread finish as well. Since the Li14430 is rechargeable I tend to use it lot more and change out the spare cells to maintain the output and it none the worse for wear for having removed and replaced the head to change out the cells. I know when I got my first Li14430 that Larry had mentioned he had "several" seconds that didn't meet his high standards. I suspect that his plating process and QA/QC is at a higher standard than a commercial plater is accustomed to though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

~Greg


----------



## paulr (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I hope you can consider some alternate color. There are so many black and natural HA lights, they're a dime a dozen on CPF. The red Arc AAA CPF special is a great looking light and the blue one is almost as nice. Red or blue or purple or some other such color would give the Ion a unique look. Or I wonder if some kind of clear or chrome finish is possible.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

agreed on the other color options,, but, how many colors are available in HA3? Any other finish im thinking would be less durable. The blue HA i had on my 2003CPF AAA wore easilly on the knurling. Im more than happy with sacreficing a little vanity ad the cost of durability. But the more Enrique can have done of any perticular color im willing to wajor the less expensive it will be. Not that cost is of major concern to a lot of you fortunate guys but every dollar i can save helps. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique:

Sorry if I missed it, but what are the dimensions of this light?

best regards


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Powernoodle: It's about 0.68" in Diameter (17.27mm), and about 2.2" long (55.98mm).

Colors: Not now. It might be something I will look into in the future, but not in the first run of lights.

Raindrop: I will defintely look into the gold plating, then. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Edit: Endeavour posted already, I'm 1 minute late.


----------



## Finbar (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,

I think we were talking about two different things. I thought the copper was just the heat sink in the body of the light. I did not know you are making the reflector(?) out of copper.

Anyway, it looks like copper can be coated. In the catalog at micromark.com they have a product called Flitz. #60436 $10.75 for 50 g.

"Made in Germany...universal polish that cleans, shines and protects aluminum, brass, stainless steel, copper, chrome, gold, and silver. It's an excellent fiberglass cleaner as well. Removes rust, oxidation, tarnish, heat discoloration and water stains, and leaves a protective coating that resists tarnish for up to 6 months."

(*NOTE: Finbar is not an employer, employee, shareholder, heir, heiress, or boyfriend of MM heiress...sniff...). Maybe it will be useful...who can say?

I might try this on my Peak light. Brass is a nice looking metal, but tha oxidation...I feel like tha guy in "An Officer and a Gentleman" - "Oooh, look at these...all shiny...."

Gotta go pollish,

Fin


----------



## Hallis (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

lol,, i think bare copper will be fine,, also = excellent heat transfer, better than aluminum, and aluminum wont tarnish and is cheaper


----------



## PEU (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

#192 coming to Argentina Enrique!!!

Feliz Año Nuevo


Pablo


----------



## coyote (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

i still think an aluminum heatsink would be a good choice. i find it no problem in my FF2 with CR2 battery holder using a BB400. it doen't get too hot, it doesn't tarnish like the copper does and it's almost 1/2 ounce lighter.

while making his standard copper versions, doug speck said he asked his machinist if it would be a problem to make a few aluminum ones. he was told it was no problem - simply a matter of changing materials.

it might even be cheaper than making them in copper and then having them plated.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Aluminum does not plate well. The 'heatsink' isn't really a traditional one - there's a small heatsink and a center piece, which also helps heatsink the LED. The center piece holds the bezel and battery pack together, and has the reflector built in. The part is getting plated regardless, and aluminum doesn't plate well.

In regards to weight concerns, the light is so small it's hardly noticable.

PEU: Gracias. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sygyzy (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

The reflector, if mde out of aluminum, wouldnt need to be plated, but i suppose it would need to be polished to be real reflective, and that would be a pain. I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Alright folks,

I've made my final decisions on the design of the light and I will post new pictures when I receive the next batch of prototypes.

Hallis: The reflector _would_ need to be plated. Polishing aluminum to the required sheen would be a pain for anyone having to do it, not to mention that aluminum is not the most reflective metal out there, even when polished.

I've got specific requirements for the performance of this light, and I'll make sure they're met. It's a tool that will be built for performance during frequent use, and all the specifications reflect that.

Thank you everyone for the input thus far - I will update you with any new information as it becomes available.

-Enrique


----------



## kj (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,

Are you going to plate the reflector surface with some standard plating method such as electroless nickel or nickel chrome? Or are you going to do vacuum aluminum/silver sputter and overcoat?


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'd be interested in hearing the details of the reflector also.

Peter


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

The reflectors are being made in Bright Nickel, which is better than standard nickel or EN plates.


----------



## mut (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique this light is sounding better and better.
I think you have a definate winner here.
If you build it we will come to get one, two or more. 
I'm sure it will be a great light with the configuration you have chosen.
Looking forward to getting one oops two.

mut


----------



## kj (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Thank you for the information. Do you have the reflectivity data in hand?

Well, I just looked up the web on the bright nickel plating and I assume this is a standard nickel electroplating using a brightener. Is it correct? If so, I'm afraid it would be tarnished in air. I'm not a professional and I may be worrying too much. Are you going to do an overcoat to prevent oxidization?


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Finbar (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*jaids said:*
or feed them sea monkeys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah Ha, so that's what the sea monkeys are for - kind of like the pepper spray in a Tiger light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


If over 250,000 Sea Monkeys™ ever decided to attack - en masse - an' were allowed ta nibble on ya fer 2 or 3 weeks...one could getta...REAL NASTY INFECTION!

Sea Monkeys™ are peace-luvin' critters by nature. They have to be trained to attack like pit bulls.

This normally involves several weeks of intensive trainin' an' a whompin' ana stompin' with teeny, tiny lil' whips. Agression therapy hits been called.

Fin Monkeys™


----------



## paulr (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I thought some of tvodrd's lights used bare aluminum reflectors and worked fine.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

tvodrd's CR2 II used cut-down NX-05 optics IIRC. So do you have any links or pics to the alu reflector? Do you meant bare aluminium, like arc aaa reflector bare aluminium? What do you mean with worked fine? For example, the Jets22 BB worked fine without any optics or reflectors. What we would really like are beamshotscomparisons from CR2 II, cause I just can't find any beamshots at all from CR2 II...


----------



## kj (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Since Larry has made continued improvements in his design, there can be versions with the bare aluminum reflector. But I believe most of his lights use the cut-down NX05 and actually my CR2II and NLS use that.

The CR2II produces a round (non-square) beam with less sidespill. Sorry, I didn't take any beamshot.


----------



## paulr (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I had sort of remembered the NLS as having a bare aluminum reflector (Arc AAA style) but maybe I'm hallucinating.

I've never been really happy with any LS light with optics. McGizmo modded his CR2-II to use a flood reflector and it was great in my opinion. But, I think most CPF'ers want a narrower beam with more reach.


----------



## Mrd 74 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Personally I would prefer more flood than throw in a light this size.


----------



## kj (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I would prefer a reasonable mix of throw and flood /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BTW, I wrote the CR2II produced less spill, but I didn't write it was a tight spot. It's a little tighter IMHO, but not too tight.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I too would like reasonable mix of throw and flood. A really small hotspot for throw is not really ideal for a light this size. It needs some throw but it doesn't need to be a throw monster.

Curtis


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Well, with a 3W it's going to put out good light either way. I'd prefer a nice hotspot, so id like a Fraen LP in mine. 

Shane


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I would have to second KJ a reasonable amount of throw and flood would be great for a light this size.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

The Fraen might be a good comprimise. it should produce a larger hotspot than a reflector so having less spill may be acceptable.

Curtis


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I think if you're looking for a REAL descent mix of flood and throw then a NX05 would be the ideal. Im more of a throw monster so i tend to lean towards the Fraen LP. Ive got a real distaste for small reflecters. 

Shane


----------



## kj (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'm satistied with a cut-down SO17XA (i.e., small reflector) in Ichishiki flashlight. Yeah, it's purely a matter of personal taste /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Well, Im sure that the custom reflector that comes with it will be fine. Enrique is putting more than enough R&D into it so im sure we'll be pleased. Even if the throw isnt that great i'll still be happy with mine. 

Shane


----------



## Doc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I would like to see Fraen LP ! I just put together a Fire~Fly 2 with one just needed to take some material off the copper head so the Fraen LP would sit down on the led works great! When we go to such a small light it is kind of a bummer to look at things close up and have to tight of a hot spot. And for throw just pull out the Aleph or something bigger. I do like reflectors but they need to have a desent size hot spot. Doc.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Im sure it will be all fine Doc, Dont worry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
Well, Im sure that the custom reflector that comes with it will be fine. Enrique is putting more than enough R&D into it so im sure we'll be pleased. Even if the throw isnt that great i'll still be happy with mine. 

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree. If I want throw, I would buy something bigger and more powerful. I personally don't like optics because of the less sidespill and sidespill is important for light for short range.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*pokkuhlag said:*
I agree. If I want throw, I would buy something bigger and more powerful. I personally don't like optics because of the less sidespill and sidespill is important for light for short range. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Depends on if you're just working to find the right key in the dark or trying to bli.. errr,, i mean, check somebody's eyes for cataracts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Shane


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I don't know who mentioned optics here, but it's shown in the pictures, and I've mentioned it at least in the first post that the light has a built in reflector. I see people trying to 'customize' and start asking for cut-down optics and whathaveyou that this light will not accept, and wasn't intended to. Just putting an end to any disinformation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Thank you Endeavour, I agree let him finish the light and we will all be happier.

Then you can mod it till your hearts are content

Doug


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'd also like to add that a Luxeon III vs. Luxeon I will not produce much of a noticable difference at 350mA, and a Luxeon III tends to show its tint variations much more readily at lower currents. A Luxeon III at 500mA, however, will have a noticable difference. We'll see what ends up being the optimal current setting during testing in the coming weeks.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
Well, Im sure that the custom reflector that comes with it will be fine. Enrique is putting more than enough R&D into it so im sure we'll be pleased. Even if the throw isnt that great i'll still be happy with mine. 

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]

And ive even said it on this page /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
so id like a Fraen LP in mine. 


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
so id like a Fraen LP in mine. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

i work overnights, i dont sleep, i get punchy sometime /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

Hallis /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif busted

Ontopic: I don't think we should suggest too many changes anymore, cause most of them will not get in the flashlight on this run. The minor changes are already submitted to the final prototypes. So asking for different color, different optics and other body changes will not change the design of this run. The only thing that can be changed after the final prototypes are done are: Leds and on how many Ma it runs on both primary and secondary level.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (List posted)*

I'm interested in one!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Alright folks,

I've made my final decisions on the design of the light and I will post new pictures when I receive the next batch of prototypes.

Hallis: The reflector _would_ need to be plated. Polishing aluminum to the required sheen would be a pain for anyone having to do it, not to mention that aluminum is not the most reflective metal out there, even when polished.

I've got specific requirements for the performance of this light, and I'll make sure they're met. It's a tool that will be built for performance during frequent use, and all the specifications reflect that.

Thank you everyone for the input thus far - I will update you with any new information as it becomes available.

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aluminum (high Grade) can easily have a Mirror Reflective surface. On my ATV, I have Several Billet parts that are Polished and they are shinier than my Nickle plated parts (nickle plated Pipes). Nickle plating tarnishes just as fast as aluminum and wears down when polishing is needed since it is typicaly a fairly thin layer of nickle. All parts on my ATV need to be polished, and polishing the nickle plating is slighlty more of a pain in the.... Chrome however seems to be a bit shinier than nickle, and perhaps less easy to tarnish than bare aluminum... So much so that when I get new Pipes I will probably remove the nickle plating and take them to be chromed. I dunno that Copper can be chromed though. Bare aluminum is extreamly easy to polish with a little Mothers or better yet "Mirror Bright" aluminum polish after the initial polishing is done. Just my 2 cents, you the boss!

I'm just happy to rear the reflector will be built in and that it will not use an optic.


----------



## pyro (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

#194 for me please


----------



## Rudi (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Justintoxicated:

Chrome is usually applied over nickel, so don't strip the nickel off your pipes prior to chrome plating. Also, copper can be nickel-plated and then chrome-plated over the nickel.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Polished aluminum, if done right, is shiny (I've done it), but it oxidizes very readily.

Regardless, the design is as it is. The only thing I'm looking into is perhaps a better coating for the reflector, if it's not street robbery in price.

The center pieces will be plated in gold on the sides for better looks and electrical continuity - I will post pictures of the results within the week.


----------



## fleshlite (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Back on the subject of currents. A Luxeon III at 500mA would be ideal for me as I do not intend to take this light out to walk the dog. It would be used for short burst of bright intense light to check out things when we do not have our big lights handy. Maybe a higher current might be feasible as run time is not a high priority for this pocket rocket, we can use a Peak or ARC for that.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I had a bit of time this evening and gold plated the center pieces. Very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif If it's bright outside tomorrow (or I can find some decent lighting) I'll take some pictures and post them.

Stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ROK (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Please add me to the list. (maybe #195 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif)


----------



## andrewwynn (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Aluminum does not plate well. The 'heatsink' isn't really a traditional one - there's a small heatsink and a center piece, which also helps heatsink the LED. The center piece holds the bezel and battery pack together, and has the reflector built in. The part is getting plated regardless, and aluminum doesn't plate well. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just bought a marvy chemical that it's entire job is to etch off that nasty aluminum oxide that forms moments after aluminum is turned... and coats the Al 'til you can electroplate it' (in my case with nickel).. (fake chrome.. for reflectors).


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*







This is the best picture I could get tonight under some fluorescents. It finally got cold again here in Texas (was in the 70s before), and it's cloudy & rainy. Of course, it always does this when I need to take pictures outside and need sun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I'll post some better pictures soon. Let me know what you think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scuba (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

Beautiful!


----------



## Doc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

Your the Doctor! cant wait for the new yama guci light. Doc /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif


----------



## mut (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

That looks great Enrique.

mut


----------



## Hallis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

Pics look great Enrique, Yah i couldnt believe it when i looked at the temp when i came into work it was 66, then when i left the next morning it was 44. and now its 31 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif blah. thats ok, it will be 70 again by the weekend. lol. Then you should be able to get your outdoor shots. Im so glad i got on the list for this light though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## modamag (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

Enrique, That's what I want (HA-Nat).
So so tempted to signup for seconds /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

I have no sympathy for you Texans. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif It's 4 degrees here in KC and we're under an inch of ice and a half inch of blowing snow. It's about as ugly as it can get. All the schools are closed for a second day and I've gotta deal with the kids again tomorrow. And you all are complaining of 31. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

On a serious note, the light looks AWESOME, Enrique! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

I wouldnt be complaining if it would either stay cold or warm, lol.. it's the 50 degree differnce from week to week, lol

Shane


----------



## sithjedi333 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

I think it looks great, but I would lose the bezel crenellations. They will make the light longer than it needs to be, hang on random things and once the finish chips off their edges they will look like crap.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

Pictures are coming along nicely. March timeframe would be awesome. It will give me a little time to save up.

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

I said before, somewhere, that they weren't supposed to be there. I believe it was in the first post under the pictures I said that they were remnants of an earlier design, and that it shouldn't have been done that way.

The bezel will be smooth.

The most recent picture is only there to show the gold plate replacing the previous one making the light look (in my opinion) a good bit better.

Take care.

-EM


----------



## sithjedi333 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

My bad for not reading more carefully. BTW - I meant that in a constructive way, I know it reads kind of terse. The gold plating looks great. Good work EM!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
I said before, somewhere, that they weren't supposed to be there. I believe it was in the first post under the pictures I said that they were remnants of an earlier design, and that it shouldn't have been done that way.

The bezel will be smooth.

The most recent picture is only there to show the gold plate replacing the previous one making the light look (in my opinion) a good bit better.

Take care.

-EM 

[/ QUOTE ]

aww man now how am I going to use this for my missing Rooke when playing chess in the dark! Worthless! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif lol. I agree on the polish aluminum tarnishing unless ou use clearcoat! But yea even water will carode aluminum... The gold plating looks sexy, now how about doing the entire light! haha Ok I didn't just say that!


----------



## Hallis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

If you want it gold, im sure Jets22 could strip it and plate it if you sent it to him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif it would be, how should we say, costly.

Shane


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

WOW, the gold plating looks beautiful. Nice job /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

I imagine it will look real nice with the knurling too like the renders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif looking very great so far though.

Shane


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (New picture - Gold)*

That thing looks pretty slick without the knurling! The finish would last longer too wouldn't it?


----------



## mullytron (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

I'm in for 1!!

197 mullytron (1)


----------



## PeterB (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*


Regardless, the design is as it is. The only thing I'm looking into is perhaps a better coating for the reflector, if it's not street robbery in price.



[/ QUOTE ]

Great, I would really appreciate a highly reflective coating for the reflector. The added performance would also justify a price adder.

I think Ni is only in the 70% region, how high would the bright Ni go? 80%?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Hey! it loox like a mini Tigerlight with that gold ring. Now I'm in! Hoping for 500mA.

197(?) CromangNet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

looking good. keep at it, E !


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

List editted. Broke 200 units now.

Ensig: There's nothing wrong with getting extras for the... uh... dog, cat, children, wife, extended family, friends, (drones on forever)... and keeping them as future 'gifts'. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

V8Toytruck: HA is too smooth to provide a good grip by itself. I'd like to clear up any misconceptions on hard anodizing, though, since I've found many times in private conversations that people don't know what it _really_ is.

Hard anodizing is Type III anodizing. Only type III is considered to be 'hard'. It is thicker than Type I and II, and provides a harder, thicker layer than them, as well as being dielectric (I'm not sure about the electrical properties of Type I and II - I recall reading Type I wasn't a very good insulator). Type III is the only type of anodizing that earns the status of a 'hard anodize', which is what I'm using.

Some people have come up to me and been under the impression that Maglite and other companies use HA. Some were stubborn and argued with me for 30 minutes calling it colored HA, or just HA, not HAIII... Hard Anodizing, or HAIII, only applies to Type III.

All that being said: HA is a pretty strong coating, knurls will not cause it to wear away.

Right now I'm waiting for the ICs to get the prototypes done - those are scheduled to arrive on Monday. I should have the boards cut and completed by sometime next week.

Stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

any chance for some at 350 and others at 500 high? That will be great to offer an option.. with 350 being the default. 

Have you done any comparisions with the protos of 350 vs. 500 vs. brightness/runtime?

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

No, I haven't - the boards aren't done yet.

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Right now I'm waiting for the ICs to get the prototypes done - those are scheduled to arrive on Monday. I should have the boards cut and completed by sometime next week.


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Hallis (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Good point about the knurling, the only lights ive seen with noticably worn knurling were on colored finishes, the ones that specifically come to mind were the CPF edition AAA's that Arc made. both the red and blue ones.

Shane


----------



## gregw (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

My EDC Firefly 2 on my keychain has had the HA layer on the knurling worn away much quicker than the unknurled/flat areas. I assume the FF2 has HA3 which should wear similarly with the CR2 ion.. right?


----------



## kj (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I think, in these cases, the base aluminum was scraped off. You know sharp pointed portions tend to be scraped off easily rather than flat areas.


----------



## Dandrop (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Please add two for me (for now). Looking good so far.

209. Dandrop
210. Dandrop


----------



## Hallis (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

It really depends on the shape of the knurling i think. the more pronounced the peaks are then the more likely there will be damage. And as kj pointed out i as well think that it is more due to aluminum fatigue. HA3 on relatively "smooth" knurling, like on the arc LS products was extremely durable under normal usage wear.

Shane


----------



## FlyUSArmy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

Put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

Dunno wy I'm posting this but HA Nat is my preference, my LH's HA Nat is very Grey, almost silver like color the head is a little more green, never know this light might come out more greenish in Nat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm definately a 500ma user, if I want runtime I'll grab my 3C mag mod with 4500mah batteries.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

If I may offer my opinion. I'm not really feeling the gold ring around the HA parts. Too much constrast between the neutral and subdued HA and the gold. Being the serious tool /toy that this is, its just too bling bling for me. 

About the HA and knurling, I love the look of and function of a good aggressive knurling on my lights. I figure for increased durability and long term good looks more smooth vs knurled body area would be an option. I think its just a thinner coat of HA on the corners and edges, less edges = more uniform coating (thickness). 

Just my personal taste, the light looks great in all the pictures.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Im not gonna go throw some 22" spinners on my camaro but i think i can handle a little "bling bling" on my light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif The contrast makes it stand out. 

Shane


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Why 22'' when you can go 26''? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
I want my light to look and function like a peice of military hardware. I can't imagine how Surefires would look if they had a gold ring around it. That is the reason I don't have a Tigerlight.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

cant go 26 on a camaro, couldnt find an airbag kit to lift it up high enough to clear the fender wells /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

god how horrable, a 465hp camaro on 26" blings with airbags.. 

Back on track. If ya dont like the gold then paint over it or have it annodized.. i think it ascutlly a functional part of the light and gold for more than the purpose of looks. You'll have to get with Enrique on that though. 

OR. lol. if you want it military have it parkerized /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## Ralf (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Ui what a monster thread this has developed ...

Nevertheless I'd like to have one as well.

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## javafool (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Just stay focused and keep doing what you are doing Enrique. If you let this light be designed by committee it will wind up being an elephant, and probably pink at that.

The HA and the gold all make perfect sense to me. I want that practical, functional light that you set out to design and build.


----------



## mvnsnd (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

OK, I am going to add my $.02 on Hard anodizing here:

Most anodizing is referenced to A military specification MIL-A-8625. This specification calls out three types of anodize. And two classes for each type, class 1 is non-dyed and class 2 is dyed.

Type I is a chomic acid anodize, and will produce a dull grey finish on most aluminums. It is very thin, from 0.00002 to 0.0007 in thick. This type of anodize is used mailny for oxidization protection and as a base for painting aluminums. It is not electrically insulating.

Type II is a sulfuric acid anodize and is the most comon type of anodizing. It is also relatively thin, from 0.0007 to 0.001, is not electrically insulation, and is clear in it's natural color. This is the only type that can be dyed to nearly any color and is the coating on [email protected] lights.

Type III is also a sulfuruc acid anododic coating known as the hard anodize. It is a little thicker than the others, from 0.0005 to 0.0045 typically and is electrically isolating. Most of you are familiar with the natural color of HA as a green/grey color, but the natural color is highly dependent on the alloy being processed. The coloring of HA can only be done in a color that is darker than the natural color. This is why it is hard to get colors other than black and darker blues and greens. 

Now a couple of other little tidbits to help explain why HA on knuling feels so rough and seems to wear fast. HA coatings are really an alumunim oxide conversion of the aluminum base material, a ceramic. HA coatings work by both adding some thickness to the part and penetrating the material. Half the coating penetrates, and half adds to the thickness. So if you have a part that is 1" square before coating and anodize 0.002 thick, the overall dimension of the square will be 1.002. Secondly, the anodizing only builds up perpendicular to the surface. So that at a corner, each surface will build up, but will not connect over the corner, thereby making the corner feel sharper than it was before. To prevent this, one can round all edges, but that is really hard on a knurl. The best that can be done is to try to deburr the knurl some and knock down the sharp edges. 

OK, so why does it appear to wear so fast? That is also because of the buildup being perpendicular to the surface. This leaves an exposed edge of HA that can chip away very easily. Since the coating is a ceramic, it is brittle and adhesion at these edges is the weakest.

I hope this will answer some of the issues with the HA coatings.

--
Jeff


----------



## Hallis (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

And that my friends, is the science behind the magic. Jeff that was an awesome explanation. I didnt know any of that about anodizing. I feel, as though, ive grown in some way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Well, At least now i understand how it works and why HA3 is only available in the darkest of colors. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


Shane


----------



## MicroE (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Someone once posted that PK (from Surefire) has done a dramatic demonstration to show the difference between the hardness of Surefire's type III HA and Mag's type II colorized: 
He has used the knurls on a Surefire light to saw a Mag in half. Pretty neat.

For those that have trouble falling asleep, here is the military specification:

http://www.ttanodizing.com/PDf/A8625F.pdf


----------



## kj (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Great explanation, Jeff!

Can I ask you one question? If I remember correctly, Type II is NOT electrically conductive. Doesn't this work as an electric insulation?

By the way, I know some plating shops claim that they can do hard anodize with colors. One plater told me they could hard anodize A5052 like this with their proprietary process. I don't know their process follows the MIL spec, but they said the anodized surface was as hard as Type III Class 2. Maybe they are making the HA natural color pretty light by adjusting the concentration of the solution, applied current or processing time!? I'm not sure, but it's interesting.


----------



## mvnsnd (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

kj,

You're right, Type II can be insulating in thicker applications and when contacted over a surface, not a sharp point. Due to it's thickness and the fact that it is soft, it can pe penetrated by a point similar to what [email protected] does with their switch assy and one can get to the underlying aluminum.

As for the picture you reference with the colored gears, I can only guess like you, that they manipulate the process to put a thin coating on with little color developed and then dye it as shown. HA is actually better in thiner thickness'. It is less durable at thicker coating levels.

--
Jeff


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

[ QUOTE ]
*javafool said:*
Just stay focused and keep doing what you are doing Enrique. If you let this light be designed by committee it will wind up being an elephant, and probably pink at that.

The HA and the gold all make perfect sense to me. I want that practical, functional light that you set out to design and build. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Of course - I'm glad someone else realized this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Addressing those about the gold ring: If it wasn't gold, it would be bare copper. Bare copper corrodes easily. If it wasn't bare copper, it would be nickel plated. I, and most others, like gold - but mostly I do, so that's how it stays. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The list has been editted.

-Enrique


----------



## coyote (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

thanks jeff, that explaination was a big help.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Enrique, I will buy it regardless of what colored ring it is. If the gold ring is actually functional and not just cosmetic then I will leave it as that. 

javafool is correct, don't let a committee design the light, it is your light and your vision. I was just stating my personal preference.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Who the heck wouldn't like a gold ring?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Makes my TigerLights look purdy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm gonna call this one, my Tiger cub. Or is it kitten? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Billson (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Enrique,

How will you decide how many units to make? I'm listed for 1 unit but when the time comes and I'm able to buy more, will this be possible?

Thanks.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

List editted.

It should be fine, Billson. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

I believe this falls in line with what Endeavor and mvnsnd spoke of concerning anodized surfaces. I learned a little in previous board discussions with cy, tvodrd, Mark Larsen and others.

There are mil specs for clear anodized aluminum for military aircraft. I can't remember what they are. *Clear anodized metal:* Metal with a substantially colorless, translucent anodic oxidation coating.

There are 3 basics types of anodizing (Type I, II, and III) which are Chromic, Sulfuric and Hard Coat.

CHROMIC ANODIZING Type I MIL-A-8625
SULFURIC ANODIZING Type II MIL-A-8625
HARD ANODIZING Type III MIL-C-5541

Type I anodizing can be clear or pigmented. It is usually clear.

Type II anodizing can be clear or pigmented. It is usually pigmented.

Type III anodizing is shades of gray/green all the way to charcoal gray and can also be pigmented. It cannot be clear.

Sanford Process is Type III HA double dipped pigmented. The Sanford process is complicated by the second step of pigmentation. If the processing isn't done just right, the second dip defeats the first dip to a certain degree and may result in a gookie, easily attrited surface.

From this I would suppose that an EL Tri-Star “silver anodized” is probably Type I clear sealant. It could be Type II but I doubt it. A silver PM6 is probably Type II silver pigmented even though it appears to be powder coated. An elusive E2E HA III black is probably standard HA III possibly cold cooked with a small amount of black pigment for 45 min. +. I believe a VIP is HA III hot cooked with black pigment.

Please correct me if I’m wrong.

Back on topic.

Looking good, Endeavor.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Alles gute zum Geburstag, PeterB! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Happy birthday!

IceBreak: I'll let someone else answer that who knows about it more than I.


----------



## PeterB (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Alles gute zum Geburstag, PeterB! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Happy birthday!



[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Vielen Dank! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Hi Enrique...

Looks like a very nice light.

Please put me down for four (4) of them.

Thanks!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Enrique,

Very nice look flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
Please, I want one in red HAIII, another in green HAIII, Blue HAIII and Black HAIII, is it possible /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

[ QUOTE ]
*Carpe Diem said:*
Hi Enrique...

Looks like a very nice light.

Please put me down for four (4) of them.

Thanks!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome aboard big John /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Shane


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Frenchy, for you, my friend, it is. Anything for the great & benevolent Pascal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

List edited.


----------



## mikeskim (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Wow! i want one! put me on the list..
special request pm sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

Still have to figure out how to explain this to my wife, but please put me down for one, thanks


----------



## Hallis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

just tell her it only cost you $6 on eBay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Shane


----------



## coyote (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

yeah, but then she might say: 

"it's soooo cute and soooo small and sooo cheap, i'd actually carry it. can i have it, honey?" 

and then what would he say ?


----------



## bmstrong (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In)*

This may have been covered, but, will this light work with RCR2's?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

The Ion CR2 will not work with rechargeable 3.7V CR2.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Just a quick comment - it's not clear if you were planning to keep the psuedo-scallops on the front. My vote is to keep them.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

If you use show all post and search for post #819999, Endeavour said that the bezel will be smooth. The scallops was just for fun on the plastic and on the metal prototype the scallops were a mistake. The next batch of metal prototypes will have those mistakes corrected.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Can't wait to see the prototype without those scallops. Looking forward to seeing the knurling on this light.

EDIT * Please NO scallops. I want it to be as close to the original drawings as possible.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## karlthev (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Just checking to make sure that I am down for two----
#s 132 and 133 on your list! karlthev


----------



## Hallis (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

I kinda like the scallops. lol. Either way its fine. Enrique, can you confirm that we wont be able to use Li-Ion's in these?

Shane


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

I already did say, probably more than once, that the light uses a boost convertor. The vF of the LED needs to be less than that of the battery input. If you use a 3.7 volt cell you will fry the convertor.

The scallops are gone. As pokkuhlag said, they were an error on behalf of the shop.

Also, I've been getting some PMs from people lately asking for 'special orders' and whathaveyou - specifically I've been asked by a few people about using a NexGen convertor from Dat2Zip's Sandwich Shoppe in their light. I've mentioned this before, but it's worth mentioning again: The light uses a custom convertor. It *does not* use any parts from the shoppe, nor can they be made to do so - the convertors Wayne provides are good for custom modifications on lights, but are too big for this light.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## Rudi (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Enrique, will the converters be interchangeable with Larry's Cr2-II?


----------



## Rudi (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

duplicate post deleted


----------



## Finbar (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Fin


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Hey Rudi,

I have no idea - I don't own a Larry CR2II. However, some of the testers who will be getting this light in the next few weeks might be able to answer that then. I know a few of them do have one of tvodrd's lights. I would think not, though. (Rereading the question, are you asking strictly about the convertor, or the whole can with convertor, LED, and heatsink?)

Also, folks, Pokkuhlag generally knows what he's talking about. Both he and I have had to repeat things many times here. I'm open to questions and have no problem answering them, but answering the same one multiple times gets a little bit unnerving sometimes. Please read the thread, and then, if you still can't find an answer to your question, ask. (Clicking 'show all' and using the find feature [Ctrl+F] works well for me)

Karlthev - I'd have to say that if you're on the list, that would mean that, well, you're on the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Coyote - Then you get two, and burn the credit card statement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Kidding, of course)

And now, for some updates:

I've gotten all the parts for the boards in, and I got the prototypes boards manufactured, and spent a few hours cutting them out and filing them to the correct size (prototype PCBs were inexpensive, but weren't routed). I've sent three off to get populated with components, and I expect to have those done early next week.

Furthermore, the next batch of prototype lights is expected within the next week or two, I'll keep you posted on that.

So far everything is going smoothly, I'm just waiting on some final stuff to get done and will post the results when that happens.

I'd also like to thank the following people for their much appreciated help, in particular their generosity in helping me get some premium binned Luxeon I and III LEDs for testing. LitFuse, kj, and Photon Fanatic - thanks to all of you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I think that about covers it for now. I'll let you all know when anything new comes in.

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion (Prototype Pictures In*

Added a few more people to the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey Folks,

Just wanted to let everyone who views or is subscribed to this thread that I put up a current settings poll to see if there's enough interest to merit two different settings. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=834043&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

-Enrique


----------



## Billson (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,

I was taking a look at the proto pics and am wondering why the light seems a lot longer than it needs to be considering the size of a CR2 cell. What takes up so much of the space?


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Billson,

Part of it is the tail and the keyring that folds into is, part of it is the two stage switch. The head and driver also have to have some room to properly connect with the battery. The light (last time I checked measurements) is still smaller in height and width than the Ichishiki by a few millimeters.

If the keyring on the tail was lost, along with the two stage switch, the light would be a bit shorter.

-Enrique


----------



## Billson (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Enrique,

Thanks for the info. Is your light the same dimension as Larry's original version?


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

More or less. I revised the drawings a lot, and changed _something_ on every single part. That was a while back, though, and I don't remember what all the changes were specifically, unless I sat down and looked for everything.

For the critical points that add up to the smallness of the light, you won't find a whole lot different. (IE: lengths)


----------



## NetMage (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Put me on the list please /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Billson,

Part of it is the tail and the keyring that folds into is, part of it is the two stage switch. The head and driver also have to have some room to properly connect with the battery. The light (last time I checked measurements) is still smaller in height and width than the Ichishiki by a few millimeters.

If the keyring on the tail was lost, along with the two stage switch, the light would be a bit shorter.

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Enrique. _two stage switch_?? If this light has a two stage switch why bother with the 350 vs 500 survey? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

NG500 all the way. I must be missing something.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Cromag: Different people have different needs and opinions. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Earlier on in this thread that was very well demonstrated.

Even with a 2-stage switch people don't agree as to what 'high mode' currents should be.

My personal opinion is 350mA - I use high mode a lot. Others want 500mA pocket rockets. For a light this size I tend to side with those who want it as a tool ready to be used under most circumstances without having to worry about the battery.

Everyone will have a different taste as to what the ideal current setting in both modes will be. Unfortunately, I can't please everyone in that respect, I'd have to be soldering a bunch of tiny resistors for everyone who wanted something not standard, and I just don't have the time to do that for every single order.

I'd prefer to keep talks on current setting in the other thread, though, rather than try to hold a conversation on two phones simultaneously. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Ok thank for the clarification. I'll go place my vote. I forgot this was a dual stage and that's what appealed to me. Thanx E /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Billson,

.... The light (last time I checked measurements) is still smaller in height and width than the Ichishiki by a few millimeters.

....

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

Endeavour's light should be 0.5 mm less in height and 2 mm less in diameter when compared to the Ichishiki. Give or take.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## StarEye (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Put me on the list please

Thanks
Andy


----------



## StoneDog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

Are the converters NG boost converters?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

No, they are custom designed convertors.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey Folks,

Just wanted to let you all know that I'm expecting the next batch of prototypes next week, and that last night I got the first light out of a completed module. TW0K driven at 500mA - bright, white, and a reasonable amount of throw, and a good bit of flood for such a small light, as was my goal when the reflector was designed.

The reflector on this light is not perfect yet - there were a few rough spots that I told the shop needed to be fixed. Hopefully the next batch will turn out better. However, so far so good - testing is what prototypes are for.

My camera has no means of manual white balance, so I cannot take beamshots that are accurate to what it puts out. I will let the people who get the review the next prototype batch do that instead.

Right now I'm waiting on the gasket for the lens, a few more lenses, and the special springs that should come with the next batch of prototypes.

So far so good. I'll keep you all posted. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 19, 2005)

I built up an entire assembly (instead of holding parts and wires) and let the light run for a little while.

The 500mA board was what was handy when I built these, so I used that and a TW0K LED to start.

This light is hot. It gets rather hot in about one minute - it won't burn you, but it feels like a coffee mug after pouring fresh coffee into it. I'm not much liking the level of heat produced at that current setting, which is something I've suspected it would do. However, it does put out a goodly amount of light.

People mentioned that the comparison between the Arc LS and my board wasn't so great because my convertor was much more efficient - true, but the Arc LS wasn't producing gobs of heat at the stock currents it ran at, and it got pretty warm at 350mA. I'll have to buy myself a temperature meter and maybe a Lux meter as well in the near future to do some tests of my own. I'll be wiring up an R-Bin LED at 350mA later tonight for a few more tests.

Here are some pictures of the light working:











I'll let you all know how the 350mA RX0J goes, and how it compares to the 500mA TW0K. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mrd 74 (Jan 19, 2005)

The beam looks good,seems to have more useable spill than Larry's.I hope it can handle the 500ma temperatures.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 19, 2005)

looking forward to hearing more about the different configurations and your thoughts on them.

Curtis.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks like 350mA may be the way to go for more respectable runtime & less of a handwarmer effect. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif PayPal standing by. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mut (Jan 19, 2005)

How is it on the low setting?

mut


----------



## mut (Jan 19, 2005)

How is it on the low setting?
Nice work Enrique.
mut


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't have the springs for the low setting yet - but the 35 minute runtime stinks pretty bad. Just from testing it last night and today (lots of testing) it's fallen out of regulation.

It is a great hand warmer, but that's not really what we seek to get when using a flashlight.

I'll know more on the low setting next week.

Mrd74 - it's done a respectable job of handling 500mA, the question is whether or not your hands can handle the heat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I'll do more tests on varying currents and different LEDs on the weekend. I've got a Q and R bin and two 350mA convertors lined up. We'll see how it goes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## StarEye (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion*

I'm in for one
Thanks


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice pictures Enrique /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Can't wait to hold one in my hand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Maybe I should revise my first idea between 500 mA and 350 mA, for the winter it's not so bad to warm my hands, but I have some other product for that and I agree with you, it does not have to be a portable radiator but a flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Finbar (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Ligh*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Mrd74 - it's done a respectable job of handling 500mA, the question is whether or not your hands can handle the heat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

Can the LED handle it? I wonder what the lifetime of the LED would be at that setting?

It would be one thing to change a battery after 35 min., but I think it would be more of a pain to have to service an LED at a higher rate than "normal".

I am interested in more testing and different combinations of settings and LED bins.

Maybe the Oxy batteries will increase run time, when they are released in the US, this spring(?).

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Enrique. Take your time and make it right.

Fin


----------



## cue003 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Ligh*

The Oxy batteries... those sound expensive.. It may give you longer runtime but a what cost. The Cr2 from batterystation are $1.25 each. The Oxy batteries may be about 4-5 bucks each? So am I going to get 3-4 times the runtime from a single Oxy CR2?

I hope the price of these Oxy batteries would be resonable for the CR2 and CR123 type.

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Ligh*

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar said:*

Can the LED handle it? I wonder what the lifetime of the LED would be at that setting?

It would be one thing to change a battery after 35 min., but I think it would be more of a pain to have to service an LED at a higher rate than "normal".

I am interested in more testing and different combinations of settings and LED bins.

Maybe the Oxy batteries will increase run time, when they are released in the US, this spring(?).

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Enrique. Take your time and make it right.

Fin 

[/ QUOTE ]

The LED doesn't have problems until about 290 degrees farenheit, from my understanding. (God forbid the light ever reach that temperature) So the answer to your question is no, the LED doesn't have any problems. It would be a very dumb thing to design an light in which you have to replace an LED - one of the primary virtues of the diode is the fact that it lasts hundreds of thousands of hours.

I'll be testing an R and Q bin Luxeon I tomorrow (maybe not the Q Bin... The LED die is off-center somehow...), and I'm expecting the second prototype batch next week, along with some 2-stage springs.

I'm not familiar with Oxy batteries to say anything about them. I think it may be more beneficial to look into the possibility of harnessing the power of sea monkeys in the place of a battery, wouldn't you say, Finbar? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## MicroE (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Ligh*

Enrique---It is obvious that you are working very hard on this project. Keep up the good work!---Marc


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Ligh*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Testing RX0J-350mA vs. TW0K-500mA Results:

Please note these are physical observations only - the people who will get these lights to give me feedback actually have test equipment such as light meters and other devices. I may get some myself in the future, but at the moment I do not.

That being said, what really matters to me isn't a number value - I can give you a reading of 14,000,000 Lux, but what matters (to me, at least) is the visible light it puts out.

There is a difference between 500mA and 350mA. It's not a very big one. Definitely not one meriting losing half the runtime - it's not twice as bright. The light at 350mA is cool for a good while, warming relatively slowly in contrast to the 500mA setting (which is downright hot - makes for sweaty hands). I suppose hot might be a plus for those stuck up in the northern states at this time of year, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It lights up this room (400 sq. ft. or so) bright enough to be able to read without issue with no other lights on but itself.

In general, I'm impressed. It manages to light up a stop sign brightly some 100-150 yards down the road. It's got good flood and a bit of throw, which is what I wanted in the reflector.

Tomorrow I may wire up an S-Flux LED at 350mA and see how it does. The RX0J has a hint of blue at 350mA ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif ), and the TW0K is pretty yellow at 500. The performance in regards to brightness, heat, and power consumption has left me very happy with the Luxeon I so far, but more tests are to come, including some with the two-stage switches when the prototypes arrive next week. Hopefully the reflectors on those will be better than the ones on these (more uniform and reflective coating).

I'll keep you all posted. I'm looking forward to testing the next batch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Finbar (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Oxy-alkaline batteries are for Axx series of batteries. I forgot this was CR2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
I have been reading way too much lately.

The first post mentions the CR2 Ion will be either 1W or 3W. Did you decide which flavor?

What about those juicy 2xCR2 battery packs? Maybe just concentrate on the lon now and add the 2x CR2 packs later as an option. The clickie can come after that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sea Monkeys could supply some power, if they were swimming in a Glowring container.

Fin Monkey


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar said:*
Oxy-alkaline batteries are for Axx series of batteries. I forgot this was CR2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
I have been reading way too much lately.

The first post mentions the CR2 Ion will be either 1W or 3W. Did you decide which flavor?

What about those juicy 2xCR2 battery packs? Maybe just concentrate on the lon now and add the 2x CR2 packs later as an option. The clickie can come after that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sea Monkeys could supply some power, if they were swimming in a Glowring container.

Fin Monkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

2*CR2 batterypack are useless with CR2 Ion, cause the convertor cannot handle 6V or 3.7V. Unless you find a battery with the size of 2*CR2 and a voltage of 3V. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Put the two CR2's in parallel?


----------



## christrose (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Put me on the list if still available.


----------



## javafool (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Please add javafool to the list for a second CR2 Ion. I like the way this light is developing and Enrique, you seem to be following my wish list for a small flashlight to a 'T' (or is that tee?).

Anyway, I really appreciate the priorities you are incorporating into this light!

Terry


----------



## flashlight (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Testing RX0J-350mA vs. TW0K-500mA Results:

Please note these are physical observations only - the people who will get these lights to give me feedback actually have test equipment such as light meters and other devices. I may get some myself in the future, but at the moment I do not.

That being said, what really matters to me isn't a number value - I can give you a reading of 14,000,000 Lux, but what matters (to me, at least) is the visible light it puts out.

There is a difference between 500mA and 350mA. It's not a very big one. Definitely not one meriting losing half the runtime - it's not twice as bright. The light at 350mA is cool for a good while, warming relatively slowly in contrast to the 500mA setting (which is downright hot - makes for sweaty hands). I suppose hot might be a plus for those stuck up in the northern states at this time of year, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It lights up this room (400 sq. ft. or so) bright enough to be able to read without issue with no other lights on but itself.

In general, I'm impressed. It manages to light up a stop sign brightly some 100-150 yards down the road. It's got good flood and a bit of throw, which is what I wanted in the reflector.

Tomorrow I may wire up an S-Flux LED at 350mA and see how it does. The RX0J has a hint of blue at 350mA ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif ), and the TW0K is pretty yellow at 500. The performance in regards to brightness, heat, and power consumption has left me very happy with the Luxeon I so far, but more tests are to come, including some with the *two-stage switches* when the prototypes arrive next week. Hopefully the reflectors on those will be better than the ones on these (more uniform and reflective coating).

I'll keep you all posted. I'm looking forward to testing the next batch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

*Two-stage switches* - Magic words /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## coyote (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

i agree that it isn't worth the extra heat (read: HOT) and shorter run time for a very small increase in brightness.

i say go with the 350.


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

221. BuddTX

The main reason why I want this light is because of the reflector! I have 2 FF and 1 FF2 but they all use optics.

I like all your decisions on this light.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Finbar: The 2xCR123 packs were prototyped in plastic just for fun - I was considering, just for the sake of trying it, putting a Luxeon V at 750mA in a light with a special battery pack. This was just an idea and was only done in plastic - it's not ever going to happen, for obvious reasons.

2xCR2 running any other LED would require a stepdown convertor, which this isn't, as Pokkuhlag noted.

Mr Bulk: I don't think that could be done with the simple 'series' style battery packs, as the plastic prototype was. It'd be an awkward setup any other way.

Flashlight: We'll see how they work out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Javafool: Glad to see I'm doing something right. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

List edited.

-Enrique


----------



## Hallis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

the only way i could think to have 2xcr2 in parallel would be to have a slightly larger tube then you need and put one cell in the bottom, and a second in its own self contained tube inside that one, while it allows passaround for the current while keeping the second cr2 on its own. *scratches head* i cant think oc a better way of explaining it. it would be FAR too big a pain in the butt to design and make work though. at that point id say just make a custom rechargable battery pack.

Shane


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, what is your estimated time of completion for the CR2ION? I can't wait to stick it on my keychain, just hope I never misplace my keys when its attached.


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Please remove me from the list. 

Thanks!


----------



## Finbar (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique,

I have never owned a custom light that has a twisting switch. I quess it could be designed, turning it left or right for hi or low.

What about(CR2 Ion II) having FOUR stages! Two clicks left for low and lower and two clicks to the right for hi and higher. That could be 50/100 & 350/500!

Maybe one can please "all the people, all the time".

Might have to do a head re-design for a clickie tube. Or the 2xCR2 clickie tube for the CR2 Ion III. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

I will be making all Sea Monkey mods in tiny Glowring-juice tubes.

Fin


----------



## inluxication (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar said:*
What about(CR2 Ion II) having FOUR stages! Two clicks left for low and lower and two clicks to the right for hi and higher...

Maybe one can please "all the people, all the time".

[/ QUOTE ]

One can, but it costs more -- Arc4, HDS, Lionheart. Actually, even then maybe one can't (they aren't CR2 lights, for one thing).


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

V8: I don't set dates for risk of not being able to keep them - I don't like to disappoint. That being said, I want these done just as soon as the rest of you - It's taking longer than I would have liked when I announced it back in early January.

Hoghead: Will do. You alright?

Finbar: The light doesn't click, you just turn it to back off the battery so there's no connection, or turn it the other way to let the battery make contact and turn on. I also don't think a clicky system would even be possible for a light this small without a custom switch being designed, and it would be much too expensive. It would probably be easier and cheaper to figure out how to power a light with Sea Monkeys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 2xCR2 is not going to happen without a step down convertor, in which case the light would not work off a single CR2 battery - what is it you like about it so much? I made it just for the sake of checking the size a while back.

Arc4, HDS, and the LionHeart all use different methods of dimming their lights, and they have the room to do it. The ability for a light to dim the way those do requires space for software, and some sort of button to actuate their systems. Twisting wouldn't work in that scenario.

On another note, I received the 2-stage switch springs today, but they were made wrong. I have no idea what they used, but it's impossible to bend/compress with your fingers, and it would break the switch board if installed. Hopefully they'll correct the error quickly, but needless to say, it will take more time before I get to being able to test those switches.

I'll keep you all posted.

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey folks,

Since the 2-stage spring needs to be remade, as noted in the previous post, I've been thinking, and discussing with some people, the possibility of using an FFII switch from the shoppe.

I realize at the beginning I did say 'no more over-stressed molex connectors,' but a lot of people I've spoken to don't seem to have many functionality problems and would like to be able to interchange their switches with the Ion.

I've got an FFII switch on the way, and will test it in this light. I'm fairly sure the light is already compatible with that switch.

So, what's the concensus? It's likely that going with the FFII switch will get this moving a good bit faster, and it allows you to choose your own resistor settings over at the shoppe.

-Enrique


----------



## sithjedi333 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Although my FFII 2 stage switch has no problems, I would much rather wait for a design you feel comfortable with. There's no rush, I would rather have something that's bulletproof reliable.

Just my $0.02


----------



## lymph (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The FireFly switch is a good idea. I like mine a lot. And they can easily be added/changed/removed by the user.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, two stages switch is a good idea /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Don't remember which led bin you want to put in this CR2-ION /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif If you said it one day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## coyote (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

i have a half dozen FF hi/low and all required constant re-adjustment. 

the best solution is cy's "foam donut at the bottom of the holder" but this isn't the perfect answer either. 

even with the donut, every time i hand a FF to a friend and they heavy-handedly turn it on (in other words, someone who doesn't realize how delicate it is), i have to fix it.

the switch/spring needs to be redesigned using a real coil spring.

i suggest designing your own, or getting together with wayne to redesign the FF version which we all need anyway.


----------



## javafool (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The FFII switch will be fine as long as it is removable. I have a small collection with assorted resistor values sitting beside my computer. You won't find them in any of the lights I own that came with them though. I sure hate to pay for another one though.

Can you just leave mine out and discount the cost? On and off serves me much better.

javafool


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Enrique, two stages switch is a good idea /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Don't remember which led bin you want to put in this CR2-ION /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif If you said it one day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You don't remember, because there isn't a specified bin yet for the CR2 Ion production. But he did mentioned using a TWOK and RXOJ in his prototype CR2 Ion.

And I would rather wait for Endeavour's 2 stage switch design, especially after hearing coyote troubles with FF2 design. Even Wayne(from shoppe) has modded the FF2 switch. Reliability and quality is more important than production time IMHO. I'm sure CR2 Ion will be worth the wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## Prolepsis (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*coyote said:*
i have a half dozen FF hi/low and all required constant re-adjustment. 
i suggest designing your own, or getting together with wayne to redesign the FF version which we all need anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree. My FF two-stage switch isn't as reliable as I hoped it would be (and is now out of my FF2). I'd much prefer to wait if your switch = less issues. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I would rather wait for a reliable two stage switch from you Endevor instead of a switch that has proven to be unreliable by others.


----------



## coyote (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

pokkuhlag said: "Reliability and quality is more important than production time..."

i wholeheartedly agree! 
make the Ion as good as you can, Endeavour.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The wait for a *reliable* two-stage switch would be well worth it IMHO. 

I have made several of my own two-stage switches with different kinds of contact springs, but they have all had reliability issues of some sort. I currently don't have one installed in my FF because of this. I am working on a completely different two-stage switch improvement idea, it's just a matter of figuring out what to use to implement it.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'd rather wait longer as well.


----------



## Doc (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey there is a post by Waynne. He did a mod to the switch and put a reg spring on the board. I will try to find! Doc. Link


----------



## ramptapult (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

im in if yall have me
224 ramptapult
225 ramptapult


----------



## flownosaj (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I've got two different versions of the 2-stage switches--both work okay but both have required tweaking. Neither one is what I'd consider to be reliable.

I say redesign or wait.


----------



## McShawn (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Work out a good switch, it will be worth the wait.
my two cents.
shawn


----------



## Geheim (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I did not like the FF2 two switch. 

It was too inconsistent.

Chad


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Well folks,

Here's what I think I'm going to do:

As much as some would prefer a wait for the switch to be perfected, I don't think that's what should be done.

Adding to what I said earlier about not posting an ETA because of not wanting to disappoint - so far, the shop I'm using has given me many estimated dates and never met one. If you want to know what frustration is I welcome you to put yourself into my shoes and see what anxious waiting really is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

I do not post an ETA because every factor of production isn't under my direct control. I rely on others to actually machine all of the parts since I don't own a shop.

Anyway, to get back to the main point, this shop is taking longer than I'd like with my parts. I'm expecting to receive the next batch of prototypes soon, but I don't know how long it will take to get the spring and switch perfected.

I am planning on releasing the light with no switch, if the spring isn't finished on time. I will perfect the switch, and release it as an upgrade when it's done. During this time you can use either no switch, or an FFII one, and add/replace it with one of the newer ones later.

I hope this is an amiable solution for most - I realize I cannot please everyone, but I'd prefer to get this moving sooner rather than later. The 2-stage switch can always be added in as an upgrade at a later date.

-Enrique


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, sounds good to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif BTW, I decided to keep my polished bare AL Arc LS you made for me. Couldn't bear to see it go.


----------



## Billson (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'd rather wait for the switch than risk having something thay may or may not work properly.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Would the two-stage switch used in Jets22 Blackbirds be suitable?


----------



## javafool (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique,

I like your plan! Maintain the high level of quality and add the 2-stage switch when it is ready.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Terry


----------



## paulr (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

If it's an FF style 2-stage that already seems like trouble.

I haven't seen Larry's CR2-II 2-stage. Does it work the same way?

The Li14430 2-stage was integral to the main pc board and had to be part of the design from the beginning. If it had been omitted, it couldn't possibly have been added later to an already-assembled light, short of swapping the board out.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

If I remembered correctly, the FF style 2-stage switch was based on the designs of Larry's CR2-II 2-stage switch. But nobody complained about the reliability of the Larry's CR2-II 2-stage switch.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The BlackBird, tvodrd's original CR2II, and the FireFlyII all use the same switch. It's stange how no one complains on any of them except the FF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

The Li14430 is a completely different light than this, and if it had a switch built into the convertor board, it was probably switching between two sense resistors on the board instead of forcing it out of regulation like all the other mentioned lights do.

paulr, I'm not sure what your point is that a switch couldn't be added later to the Li14430 - as I said before it's a completely different light that this, aside from aesthetics.

Billson: The light works without a switch. If you absolutely need one during the time before the one I'm working on is perfected, the FFII switches should be fine.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

A single-stage 350mA isn't too cool though ... and self-made upgrades make me fear for my two left hands ...
bernhard


----------



## javafool (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I don't own a Larry's CR-II but I did remove the switches from my BlackBird bodies just like I did the FF. If you add it to the CR2 Ion I promise not to complain as long as it can be removed and a shorter screw is provided or the threads where the switch is attached are deep enough to accept the screw without the switch.

Terry


----------



## coyote (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

i like the plan. 

a "350-only" would work just fine and if/when you can perfect a 2-stage, we can order one from you & drop it in.

better yet, if you design the new 2-stage so it will also work with the FF, i might just order a bunch of them.


----------



## lymph (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I think we should see what kind of luck Endeavour has with the FF2 switch - I have a feeling that some of the problems people had with the FF switch were caused by other aspects of the FF itself - not necessarily the switch. For example, I've read of people changing the optics (and this effects pressure/position of the sandwich/etc.) and having no more problems with the switch.


----------



## coyote (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

the problem the 2-stage sometimes causes with the sandwich contact is a totally different problem than the usual one with the 2-stage "spring".

the problem with the tiny "spring" on the board is that it's too easily crushed when someone screws the unit together to far. if the owner is the only user then all they need to do is stop tightening as soon as the light comes on. the crushing takes place if tightening continues past that point.

the "spring" is simply a folded metal strip that is very delicate. it needs to be replaced with an honest spring that doesn't take a set when crushed too far.


----------



## Billson (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Billson: The light works without a switch. If you absolutely need one during the time before the one I'm working on is perfected, the FFII switches should be fine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If the switch you're working on is an add on that is not required for the operation of the light, I can live with that. I was thinking that it was necessary for the light to work in the first place. I would rather have no low mode than have one that may or may not work.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'd rather wait for a switch that works first time and every time, unlike the one in my FFII. The switch in my Li14430 works perfectly, but that's the exception to the rule.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Folks,

The light has a screw in the bottom, simple Phillips head, which can be removed and a board sandwiched in it's place. Nothing complex or hard in the least. I figured it may have been difficult to get in at first, but the threads worked quite nicely and I got it in on my first attempt.

Anyway, I cannot say with any form of certainty how long it will take before the shop makes the springs correctly, and *I* am not willing to wait what could amount to be a rather long while before they're finally perfected.

I'm going to test the FFII switch myself on Monday and see how it works, and make a final decision then. I will also push the shop to get me the parts on time. However, if the switches are not ready to go when the rest of the parts are, they'll be available as a later upgrade when perfected. I would rather have a useful tool with one mode sooner, with the option of later upgrade, than waiting longer to get both.

-Enrique


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

A note on the FFII switches - they are not just a folded piece of metal - if you look closely, you can see that Wayne filled the loop of the spring with silicone (clear). This adds a considerable support to the basic spring. Just thought you'd like to know... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Rudi (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

My FF2 had a terrible switch operation. I surrounded it with a foam donut to help support the battery and it’s been flawless ever since. My CR2II came with a foam donut around the switch and it’s been flawless. I find that I use my lights mostly on low and occasionally on high, which gives me great runtime. I find the two-stage so useful that I’d never go back to a single-stage light for an EDC. CY never misses an opportunity to plug his partial donut tune-up for the FF2 which is simple, reliable and well-tested. Why not offer your light with a choice of FF2 switch + donut, or no switch at all, with an upgrade on the horizon. That would please everybody.


----------



## coyote (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

dspeck is correct that the silicone inside the folded metal adds support, but it's been my experience that when the metal is crushed too far, the added silicone isn't enough to keep the "spring" sitting higher than the screw, thus we lose the low stage.


----------



## Rudi (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The switche's silicone rubber could be substituted with polyurethane rubber (common in marine applications) which is available in varying consistencies, some of them stiffer than silicone rubber. It should not be difficult to find the right consistency to make the switch reliable.


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The switch works fine in combination with a foam donut for battery support. No, it's not a hi-tech switch, and yes, it can be flaky as-is, but the donut is a simple and effective solution. IMHO two-stage output is a "must have" feature.

Peter


----------



## Wisti (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I also want a light with two stage switch . If the FF2 switch with foam donut works well , why don´t you use it ?

BTW without 2-stage option the 500mA current on high would not be practical .


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

As much as our rambling soothes ourselves, it's up to Endevour, however I too will voice my opinion that this needs a two stage from the get go.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

In my opinion, the two-stage switch is one of the major distinguishing features of this light.

It's still a beautiful light, but loses some functionality if there is only one setting.


----------



## rikvee (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I love it when a light is durable and economical, and I guess that may mean a simple switch and a sensible current; do one thing and do it well I say....


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hookd_On_Photons said:*
In my opinion, the two-stage switch is one of the major distinguishing features of this light.

It's still a beautiful light, but loses some functionality if there is only one setting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I already said, a few posts earlier, than the FF2 switch, which is used in the FF, of course, along with the CR2II by tvodrd is compatible in this light and I will be testing it this coming week. The option of adding a 2-stage switch has never gone away.

With some of the 'fixes' mentioned here with the rubber washer at the bottom of the tube to prevent over-compression, it may turn out the switch offered at the shoppe is perfectly reliably if it is installed with one. If this is the case, and the switch works consistently without error as it has, from my understanding, with tvodrd's CR2II, there shouldn't be any problem.

I never said here that the 2-stage switch was disappearing all together.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Keep cool, Enrique /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Some misunderstood sometimes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Hehe, and finally the Ion CR2 don't have a 2-stage switch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
No no Enrique don't strike on my head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif


----------



## haralambos (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'm in for two if still available


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Keep cool, Enrique /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Some misunderstood sometimes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Hehe, and finally the Ion CR2 don't have a 2-stage switch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
No no Enrique don't strike on my head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let's see...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif

As for the LEDs you hinted about a few posts earlier: Nope, nothing new on that topic yet, Frenchy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Finbar (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I have been reading a lot of old posts here about handmade lights and the different procedures taken.

Some take preorders along with money and there is a lag between the order and the light.

Enrique has taken no money. He has worked to come up with pictures, renderings and models of a nice light.

If I would have sent him money and the light design had changed, I would have to say no changes. No money has been requested. The creative and technical process is fluid.

I say, take the time to build the light that is right. Even if it means more time. If compromises are made now, the beauty of the light will suffer later.

Enrique is the artist here. It is his blank canvass. Let him paint.

Then...if one does not like the painting, well...then I am sure BST will offer them for a slightly higher than original purchase price. Maybe. If one can find them.
And beat that camera guy/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif to tha punch first/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gif

I ain't gettin' no Sea Monkeys™ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif and I am still in fer a light.

Enrique, if you build it, they will shine it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif

Fin


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

eloquently said finbar


----------



## Wisti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique , please don´t forget the non American CPFers .
I´d rather wait a few weeks longer for a complete flashlight with 2-stage switch than send it back for an upgrade which will take at least 3 o 4 weeks of time and lots of $ for shipping . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey wisti,

The upgrade would be done by the user - all you'd have to do is remove a screw, put the board and the screw, and then screw it back into place, as mentioned earlier.

It's not something that's hard in the least, so long as you've used a screw driver before.

-Enrique


----------



## Wisti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hi Enrique 
If that is all , I may be able to manage it .
But IIRC you aren´t sure about the design of the switch yet . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*wisti said:*
Hi Enrique 
If that is all , I may be able to manage it .
But IIRC you aren´t sure about the design of the switch yet . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The switch design was inteded to be an FFII replacment. The design of the light has always had a screw in the bottom for the option of a 2-stage switch, and it will work (testing next week to verify) with the currently available FFII switch, and the one I'm working on.

How else would there be a possibility for the switches to 'upgrade' from no switch, or from an FFII switch, if the parts weren't interchangeable?

Regardless of what switch is used, the way it's implemented is still the same: Screw > Switch > Battery Pack. The screw holds down a switch and makes contact with the pack.

Hopefully that makes things a little clearer.


----------



## Wisti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Thanks Enrique
I didn´t suppose it to be that easy . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif


----------



## coyote (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, the foam donut fix you mentioned (originally suggested by Cy) definitely improves the way the FF2 works, but IMHO, it doesn't really fix the problem. what wayne's switch needs is a new contact, a real spring.

reguardless, i'm buying two of your lights when they're ready, with or without a 2-stage.

keep designing and testing. i'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## gregw (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I have had absolutely no problems with the two stage in my FireFlyII with CR2 body.. I would be more than willing to accept the CR2 Ion with the same two stage switch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## xochi (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

post deleted


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hookd_On_Photons said:*
In my opinion, the two-stage switch is one of the major distinguishing features of this light.

It's still a beautiful light, but loses some functionality if there is only one setting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I already said, a few posts earlier, than the FF2 switch, which is used in the FF, of course, along with the CR2II by tvodrd is compatible in this light and I will be testing it this coming week. The option of adding a 2-stage switch has never gone away.

With some of the 'fixes' mentioned here with the rubber washer at the bottom of the tube to prevent over-compression, it may turn out the switch offered at the shoppe is perfectly reliably if it is installed with one. If this is the case, and the switch works consistently without error as it has, from my understanding, with tvodrd's CR2II, there shouldn't be any problem.

I never said here that the 2-stage switch was disappearing all together. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't mean to imply the two-stage function was disappearing.

I'd rather you release the light when it's good and ready. I'd prefer to have two-stage functionality from the start.

If the FF2 switch works, great. If not, I'd rather wait until you have your switch perfected.

I also understand that a lot of users want to get their hands on an Ion, even if they have to wait for an upgrade. It's impossible to please everybody...

Do whatever you think is best. I'm sure the Ion will turn out great either way!


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique,
Any futher testing results on the circuit board 350/500 and the 1 watt vs the 3 watt? Are you satisfied with the color tint of the 1 watt and 3 watt? Possible pics?

StanTeate


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey Stan,

Nope, haven't had a chance to do anymore tests since I was waiting on some LEDs to arrive from Japan. They finally came in (thanks kj!).

The beam on two of the prototypes isn't good - they made the reflector wrong, and it's very hard to gauge minute differences with different beams. The new prototypes, which are _supposed_ to be here tomorrow or the day after, should be fine.

The virtue of the Luxeon III is largely a myth. Some people adore the LED under all circumstances, but I don't see why. At 350mA you're much better off using a higher binned Luxeon I than a Luxeon III. The reason being is that a Luxeon I is binned at 350mA, as say, an RW0H, and a Luxeon III is binned at 700mA, as say, a TW0H. If the light is driven at 350mA, the Luxeon I is much better suited for the task.

This is because if a Luxeon III, even one binned as TW0H, for example, will have a tint shift and end up being the somewhat infamous 'X1' tint bin range because of being underdriven by half the current it was binned at.

Now, some may ask about the higher flux bin of the Luxeon III and whether it makes a difference: Not particularly, not one that outweighs the rather bad color. I will verify this later in the week with testing, but an RX0J LED I've used at 350mA vs. a TW0K at 500mA yielded a very small difference in visible brightness. As mentioned before, the difference was so small, that it was definitely not one that merited losing half the runtime for such little gains.

I tried taking beamshots of the good reflector, but they were pretty bad. My camera doesn't have manual white balance. I'll ask a few friends who will be testing these in the future to take a few photos and give me their opinions.

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I just got in an FF2 2-stage switch from lymph (thanks!) and immediately put it into the CR2.

It works fine. With this light, though, it's hard to over-compress the battery pack. It works much better than I had originally thought, and I've got a couple of ideas for improving this design to make it a little bit more reliable, and I will look into getting a custom rubber washer made to prevent any possible over-tightening.

I'll keep you all posted with any details on this.

CY: What is this famous doughnut mod I've been told about? A Dr. Scholl's pad cut to size?

-Enrique


----------



## DSpeck (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Endeavour - cy's mod is just that - a Dr.Scholl's corn pad cut to size. He actually cuts it in half, then trims out a space for the spring contact. See this thread for the pictures. I have not done the mod, since my 2-stage switch is working consistently.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Looking forward to your results Enrique on both the led testing and more on the switch testing. 

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Though this light won't use Dr. Scholl's pads as a permanent fixture, I'm glad to see that the switch I've been using is working well, and adding a custom rubber washer in the bottom will help maintain functionality.

I will probably make a variation on the FF switch design and include a rubber washer in the bottom to ensure continued long-term performace.

I'll keep you all posted.

-Enrique


----------



## Dr_Joe (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, you are so right about the Lux-I -vs- Lux-III color issues at 350ma. (Lux-I will probably make more sense). If 2 stage is available though, a higher (400-700ma) "high" might make the the Lux-III a better choice. Either way, I'm very confident you will offer us a phenomenal light when all your testing is done. Keep up the great work ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Amonra (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

ive been trying to read this thread but it's too long and side tracked for me to make any sense of it. 
it would be greatly appreciated if someone could tell me the current specs of the CR2 Ion.
i.e. dimentions, emitter type/bin, drive current/s, switching mechanism, options? etc..

thank you


----------



## StanTeate (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Thank you Enriquie, for the explanation. I look forward to hearing the results. Dr. Joe's post makes me wonder if the sandwich, if that is what you will be using, is user replaceable. If I wanted to have 2 sandwich's with 2 stages, that I could swap out as required., long run time vs. brightness. 

Stan Teate


----------



## StanTeate (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I am wondering if the smaller size and weight of the CR2, affects the mechanics of the ff switch making it a better switch for a smaller flashlight? I use the Dr. Scholls in my FF and it works well. 

StanTeate


----------



## jtice (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The faom pads really do help alot.
I know my Arc LS's arent happy without them if you are using a twistie.
Helps rattle the most, but, it might be possible, to find just the right thickness and stuffness of a foam ring, to also help the switch out,,,
The FireFlys have a problem with the switch being over compressed, 
between an improved switch, and a better suited foam ring, that could equal a very functional and reliable switch.

Or, a simple stop, incorperated into the switch, just somethign that will "bottom out" the battery, preventing it from pushing the spring down, further than it has to to engage it.


----------



## Takifugu (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Thank you Enrique,
I really enjoy reading the posts on the advances of the CR2 light and really appreciate your *endeavour* to please us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I will be looking foward to owning this light whatever specs that you end up with, even if it has those sea-monkeys in it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Anyway, with my experience with the Fire~fly II switch, I have found that one of the cause of mal-functioning swich was due to over-tightening the head causing the bottom of the battery to indent resulting in compressing the switch further. I use a foam pad to reduce rattling, but I am just *careful* not to over tighten the head.

In hope to contribute even if it's only 2cents worth /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

TIA


----------



## NetMage (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'd rather wait and get the two stage system done - which is why I want as bright as possible high and a reasonable (dim?) low.

Three stage switch!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*NetMage said:*
I'd rather wait and get the two stage system done - which is why I want as bright as possible high and a reasonable (dim?) low.

Three stage switch! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What he said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

The light is not going to be 500mA. Regardless of the two stage switch, 35 minutes of runtime for very little brightness gains is not worth it.

Please don't ask about it anymore. I actually had some people seriously say 866mA, and simply put, it's not going to happen. I will not drive the light at levels which can damage the LED, and that's that.

As for the 2-stage switch, that's also something I will decide, and I haven't decided 100% yet. Regardless of what I end up doing, it will actually work before it gets released, whether that requires a later release of the 2-stage switch, or an inclusion of a new one, I don't know yet.

Amonra: I will update the first post later this week and post all relevant details there for easy reading. Sorry I didn't do it sooner.

-Enrique


----------



## javafool (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique - Still right on track! Good for you, I am with you 100% on all of the above !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## BobVA (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Ok..after having seen Larry's CR2 at SHOT, I gotta jump on this. Count me in for one. #229, maybe?


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Don't spent your time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Can't wait to see a nice proto picture here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Any new news /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## srue (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
The light is not going to be 500mA. Regardless of the two stage switch, 35 minutes of runtime for very little brightness gains is not worth it.

Please don't ask about it anymore. I actually had some people seriously say 866mA, and simply put, it's not going to happen. I will not drive the light at levels which can damage the LED, and that's that.

[/ QUOTE ]


If it's not a problem, I'd like to be removed from the list. This looks like a fantastic project, but it's moving in a direction that's just not right for me. Trying to please everyone is impossible, and this time I'm one of the unlucky few. Maybe next time.

Good luck on what looks to be a lot of work and even more fun.

-Stuart


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Double Post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

No problem removing you. However, I really don't think you have much conception of how little difference there is. What is it you dislike about 350 milliamps? Certainly you've read that there's hardly a noticable difference, so I don't understand the issue here. Regardless, to each his own, I'll edit the list soon.

The new prototypes arrived today, finally... They were done wrong. Everything I had them correct looks great. Somehowe they managed to mess up everything that was originally OK. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Looks like we're all going to be sitting waiting for another while... Needless to say I've very annoyed about it. C'est la vie, though, I suppose.

I'll be exploring new options for getting these made while they make me yet another set of prototypes. I'm sick and tired of this incompetency from them and will hopefully find another shop quickly.

On the bright side, what they did fix looks good... I'll post pictures later. Hopefully a friend of mine with a lathe can fix the errors (there are a few - no need to make a list here).

Take care everyone.

-Enrique


----------



## cue003 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Enrique, looking forward to seeing the pictures

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Hey folks,

A few new pictures:


























(Yep, HA Natural and HA... Hmm... Dark Grey?)

Of course, sunlight disappears every day I want to take pictures - sorry for the slight blurriness on a few of them.

The parts certainly look nice, but they may as well be solid aluminum as far as functionality goes. I'll hopefully be able to get a friend to fix them for me, though, and then get the shop to correct the errors.

I'll keep you all posted.

-Enrique


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

they look great, I like the dark grey. Keep up the great work Enrique.

Doug


----------



## mut (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Looking good there Enrique.

mut


----------



## javafool (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Looking very good Enrique. Really appreciate the updates!


----------



## d'mo (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Drooling here.....


----------



## newo (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

If it is not too late, I'd like to get on the list for one, please.


----------



## RH (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Wow! Looks great. I can't wait.


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Amonra said:*
ive been trying to read this thread but it's too long and side tracked for me to make any sense of it. 
it would be greatly appreciated if someone could tell me the current specs of the CR2 Ion.
i.e. dimentions, emitter type/bin, drive current/s, switching mechanism, options? etc..

thank you 

[/ QUOTE ]

Amonra - Sorry for not addressing this sooner, I haven't had a chance to update the first post yet.

There's nothing yet set in stone, though the chisel and hammer have been taken out.

My current plans, and I'm not yet completely sure, are 350mA to an RW0H Luxeon I. The 2-stage switch makes the driver act strange when the battery is running low - this isn't a fixture of the two stage switch, but the convertor just doesn't like it. Options: So far the only 'real' option is going to be HA Natural, or HA Gunmetal (Yep, figured out a better word for Dark Grey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif). There may be options on the 2-stage switch, depending on how good, or bad, the resistor settings cooperate with the board.

I'm still debating the use of a Luxeon III, say, TWA* which should be ok at lower drive currents (the tint shift won't make it to green, if all goes well).

Hope that answers your question.

As for the latest iteration of prototypes: I'm glad you all like them. They _do_ look nice... Hopefully the next ones will actually have everything correct.

-Enrique


----------



## Billson (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I would prefer as low a vf as possible so unless you can get a TWAH, I would go for the RWOH since the light would be running at just 350ma.


----------



## scuba (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

They do look beautiful. Great work!


----------



## flashlight (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I don't mind mine to be dark grey! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Do we have a guestimation on runtime for the 350ma RWOH?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## Dr_Joe (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif Lovin' that Gunmetal Gray ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## pokkuhlag (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Thanks for the pics, the HA is looking real nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Can't wait to see the black ones.


----------



## GJW (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

I'd much prefer chrome instead of gold for the trim ring.
Silver and black is pure class!


----------



## rikvee (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

satin chrome and gunmetal grey sounds good too....


----------



## coyote (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## karlthev (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Excellent work!


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

ooo I like the crome and gunmetal grey look. May I agree and try to sway the builder, silver and dark grey will bring a bit of class that gold and dark grey couldn't.

doug


----------



## lymph (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

They look great!

I'm glad the switch arrived safely. I've been out of town and couldn't check up on this thread, but it looks like things are progressing nicely.

I have a couple of ideas - the switch I sent is, I believe, 32 ohms. There is also a 16 ohm one that might not trouble the driver circuitry as much.

Also, this idea just came to me and might not be feasable, but if a flat-head screw were used as the negative battery contact, I think the over-tightening/switch-crushing problems could be minimized. The force would be spread over a larger part of the battery's bottom and not create as much of a dimple, thus crushing the delicate switch less... ?

The smaller size of the CR2's bottom in relation to the current contact screw might already alleviate this problem. anyway.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Very nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

The only constructive critism I can give you has to do with what appear to be sharp edges on some of the tail surfaces of the light. If those 90 degree angles can be chamfered a little bit, the HA will hold up much better in the long run (the more chamfer, the better), especially when considering pocket/key chain carry.

This is due to the fact that the anodizing "grows" perpendicularly out of the Al substrate below. Because of this, in theory, you have next to no anodization on any sharp corners. FYI in case you didn't already know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fitz (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Good idea about the flat screw, lymph. Just make sure that the edges are beveled enough so that if the screw is off-kilter a bit with the body it won't dig into the battery.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight*

Im gonna have to back out of this one too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2005)

This thread has gotten too large and is being closed. The new thread can be found at: Introducing the CR2 Ion Flashlight (First Light)-2


----------

